# chemotherapy... to do or not to do?



## lucysmum

Hi there

Lucy had an operation to remove her ruptured spleen two weeks ago tomorrow. The biopsy came back that she had hemangiosarcoma. The vet said that the hemangio was in her spleen and it was not in her liver.

She is recovering well from her op and she goes to get her stiches out tomorrow. At that time the vet will discuss her course of treatment from now on. She also has an enlarged heart, and he was worried that she would not come through the op. But Lucy managed to get through that part and is now taking medicine everyday for her heart.

Although her energy levels are down, she seems to be quite happy and is even running around at the park and playing with her toys at home. (That is what is making it hard for me to beleive that she has this terrible disease.)

I have posted a thread on a different thread of this forum and have gotten some great advice and encouragement from other members.

I just want to know if any other members have any insight and advice they can give me. What are the benefits or the non benefits or having chemo?

As the vet only speaks Japanese I want to be ready with a whole load of questions for him. But right now my mind is in such a mess that I need help from the golden people.

Hoping that you can help me to straighten out my mind and make the best possible decision for my baby.

Wishing health and happiness to all , yesterday, today, tomorrow and always.

Lucysmum


----------



## Karen519

*Lucysmom*

Lucysmom

I have had no personal experience with chemotherapy. I would ask the vet how long the chemo could extend Lucy's life and would it be a quality life.

I know there are many members on here that have had experience with chemo, so I hope they will add their opinions.

Our Snobear had hemangiosarcoma on his liver, which the vet had said was one of the worst places to have it and if they removed the tumor and the spots on the other lobe, that we would be back in 2 months or less and faced with the same decision whether to put him to sleep. We chose to let Snobear go while he was still under anethesia from the exploratory surgery.


----------



## lucysmum

Ohhh Karen

What a sad decision you had to make for Snobear.

I havent cried for a few days now, but you started me off again.

Lots of love to you and yours.

Lucy and her Mum


----------



## Dallas Gold

Lucy's Mom, 

I'm going to send you a list of questions I took to our vet for a consultation on chemo (I'll send it in a p.m.). Barkley was clear (per sono/xray) in the liver and heart and the only evidence of cancer was in his spleen (removed) and two tiny spots on his omentum (also removed). Hubby wanted to at least try one round of it and we'd reconsider once we saw if he had side effects. We ended up with all 5 intravenous chemotherapy sessions (they only do five due to toxic effects on the heart) and he had no typical side effects from it. It's expensive ($9000+ US Dollars for us from collapse to death) and we got 107 memorable days with him. As you know the splenetic form of hemangiosarcoma is a terminal diagnosis so it really depends on what you can afford, how far it's spread, the dog's general health, and whether or not they suffer side effects. It's one of the most traumatic decisions a dog owner can make (euthanasia is worse) and if you are like me you will second guess it a lot. 

I'll p.m. the questions to you now.


----------



## Debles

Dallas Gold did chemo with Barkley who had hemangio so she will know.

Good Luck and I am sending loads of prayers to you and your dear pup. Cancer sucks!

DG and I were writing at the same time. : )


----------



## lucysmum

Thank you Dallas Gold. It is really really appreciated.

Lucysmum


----------



## lucysmum

Thank you Debles.

I know your pain of losing Selka is still very very raw and I appreciate you taking the time to reply to me.

Lucysmum


----------



## Karen519

*Lucysmom*

LucysMom

I am so sorry I made you cry. Ken and I made what we felt was the kindest and best decision for Snobear and we have never regretted it.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Lucy'smum
I am sorry your Lucy and you have to deal with this.
As whether or not to treat with chemo is a very personal choice and there is no right or wrong answer.
Splenic Hemangio is a VERY aggressive disease. From my knowledge the life expectancy after surgery to remove the spleen without treatment is 2 - 4 months, with treatment is 4 - 6 months from my understanding. While most dogs handle the chemo better than humans (or at least do not let on about it) it can be very rough for some dogs. I am sorry to type all this.
Please give Lucy a big hug and kiss for me.


----------



## lucysmum

AmbikaGR

Thank you for your honest comments. Although it breaks my heart to read the life expectancy, I need to hear honesty so that I can try to get myself ready. (which I dont think I will ever be able to do)

Karen

No problem. xxx I know you made the right decision for Snobear. You are a great Mum.


----------



## Debles

No you can't get yourself ready. It is too painful and besides none of us knows how long we have here on earth. It is hard with a terminal illness focusing on treasuring each day and living/staying in the moment. 

I spent hours holding Selka , memorizing the shape of his head, his silky soft fur, the smell of his paws. We tooks tons of photos and video of him rolling in the grass. And Enzo's Mom made us the great slide show of his photos. We had some very good days in the six weeks we had together before he went to Heaven. Because I loved him so very much, the pain is so great but I wouldn't trade my time with him for anything.


----------



## Dallas Gold

AmbikaGR said:


> Lucy'smum
> I am sorry your Lucy and you have to deal with this.
> As whether or not to treat with chemo is a very personal choice and there is no right or wrong answer.
> Splenic Hemangio is a VERY aggressive disease. From my knowledge the life expectancy after surgery to remove the spleen without treatment is 2 - 4 months, with treatment is 4 - 6 months from my understanding. While most dogs handle the chemo better than humans (or at least do not let on about it) it can be very rough for some dogs. I am sorry to type all this.
> Please give Lucy a big hug and kiss for me.


The time periods you mentioned we the same ones given to us when we were faced with this decision. 

Unfortunately there are no guarantees. We got 107 days with full chemo, though we highly suspect he also had anal adenocarcinoma and nasal carcinoma as well. It is a very personal decision and depends on a lot of different factors. Unfortunately the treatments are expensive too, which makes the decision process even more traumatic for loving owners. 

Would we do it again? I'm not sure. DH wanted to try one round of intravenous chemo and we would reassess after each treatment. He sailed through it, but the other side effects (excessive nose bleeding with plummeting hematocrit levels and a totally unexpected total cruciate tear rendering him crippled--surgery was out) took him just a few weeks later. He was miserable from those things and we compassionately released him from his failing body. 

There are some reported cases of dogs living years after a hemangio diagnosis but that is rare and in most cases it is the cutaneous form, not splenetic.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Debles said:


> No you can't get yourself ready. It is too painful and besides none of us knows how long we have here on earth. It is hard with a terminal illness focusing on treasuring each day and living/staying in the moment.
> 
> I spent hours holding Selka , memorizing the shape of his head, his silky soft fur, the smell of his paws. We tooks tons of photos and video of him rolling in the grass. And Enzo's Mom made us the great slide show of his photos. We had some very good days in the six weeks we had together before he went to Heaven. Because I loved him so very much, the pain is so great but I wouldn't trade my time with him for anything.


I did the same thing--and I wouldn't trade that time for anything either. The photos and videos are very comforting now to me, though I couldn't watch the videos right afterwards. 

Staying in the moment is so difficult. It's our nature to worry. I had to constantly banish the "it's not fair", "why us?" sentiments going on in my mind. Also, it was really hard for me to stay positive in front of Barkley--he always was an extremely sensitive soul and picked up on my moods and emotions immediately. When one of us needed to cry we went into another room or took a shower. Our water bill was really high....


----------



## AmbikaGR

lucysmum said:


> AmbikaGR
> 
> Thank you for your honest comments. Although it breaks my heart to read the life expectancy, I need to hear honesty so that I can try to get myself ready. (which I dont think I will ever be able to do)



We are NEVER ready for this decision, but we all pray that when we are confronted with it we find the strength to give the greatest gift of all no matter how much it hurts us. And I can tell you it never gets any easier. :no:


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy's Mom*

Lucy's Mom

I don't think we can ever get ourselves ready. Life is so unpredicable.
We were both more worried about Smooch, being older and her TPLO surgery, etc. and thought that our Snobear was in the peak of health and lliterally overnight found out he had terminal cancer and were faced with that decision.
We weren't prepared -as Ken said, "It was like Snobear was hit by a truck."

There is no wrong decision. You just have to follow your heart and gut.


----------



## gold4me

Hemangiosarcoma is just evil. We only got 14 day with our Pete after his surgery. He started having seizures and finally one was so bad it last for many minutes. It seems like hours. The vet said it would only get worse so we let him go. I think you will cherish each and every minute you have with Lucy.
I will keep her in my thoughts
It was a shock to us because one day Pete was fine and then next day he collapsed. No warning nothing. Take lots of pictures, give lots of kisses.


----------



## Dallas Gold

gold4me said:


> Hemangiosarcoma is just evil. We only got 14 day with our Pete after his surgery. He started having seizures and finally one was so bad it last for many minutes. It seems like hours. The vet said it would only get worse so we let him go. I think you will cherish each and every minute you have with Lucy.
> I will keep her in my thoughts
> It was a shock to us because one day Pete was fine and then next day he collapsed. No warning nothing. Take lots of pictures, give lots of kisses.


I totally agree that Hemangio is pure evil. Barkley was actually our second golden diagnosed with it. Our first one didn't make it off the surgical table for his splenectomy. The surgeon opened him up and saw evidence everywhere in his body, called us from the table and strongly recommended we not wake him up from the surgery because he feared he would not live out the week (it was a Wednesday). We left him at the surgical center thinking we'd be visiting him that afternoon and that recommendation was like a 18 wheeler running us over. While we were spared "treatment" decisions with our first dog, the emotional trauma was just as horrific. 

Lucy'smom: Since you are in Japan I won't send you the links to the cancer research study being conducted here in the States for hemangiosarcoma. They are looking for blood samples from dogs diagnosed with it. If anyone in the states is reading this thread please search this section for that research study--every dog's blood or tissue sample will possibly help everyone better understand and track this horrific disease.


----------



## gold4me

To show you how fast this tumor grows Petey had a ultra sound in Sept, 2004 and we had the vet check his spleen knowing that hemangio is a problem with goldens. It showed CLEAN!!! On Feb 21, 2005 he collapsed and we rushed him to the vet in the middle of the night. He did surgery after much discussion that evening. We said if you see any other evidence then we will let him go right then and there but there wasn't any other spots showing. We actually were in the operating room with Petey and the vet(it was 2 am). He took the spleen out and showed us the tumor that had ruptured. We then had 14 more precious days with our boy.


----------



## Jax's Mom

I don't know what else to say but I am so terribly sorry for you, Lucy and your family. Cancer sucks....


----------



## Dallas Gold

gold4me said:


> To show you how fast this tumor grows Petey had a ultra sound in Sept, 2004 and we had the vet check his spleen knowing that hemangio is a problem with goldens. It showed CLEAN!!! On Feb 21, 2005 he collapsed and we rushed him to the vet in the middle of the night. He did surgery after much discussion that evening. We said if you see any other evidence then we will let him go right then and there but there wasn't any other spots showing. We actually were in the operating room with Petey and the vet(it was 2 am). He took the spleen out and showed us the tumor that had ruptured. We then had 14 more precious days with our boy.


I'm really sorry about your Petey. After losing a second dog to this disease I was somewhat concerned about our Toby. My worry increased when he started displaying some exercise/heat intolerance. When I took him for his annual exam a few weeks later I had a heart to heart with his vet, telling her that Hemangio had me spooked and if she found any medical reason to warrant a sonogram I'd pay for one. She assured me that I was not being ridiculous and in fact she routinely does sonograms for owners that have breeds genetically pre-disposed to certain diseases. We decided to check his thyroid absorption first and then go from there. As it turned out his thyroid levels plummeted and we increased his dosage. The exercise/heat intolerance didn't improve and he was less energetic than normal. Last month I decided what the heck and we did an abdominal sonogram and echocardiogram of the heart to rule out anything else. I told the vet I understood that he could have a clean report one day and it was not a guarantee because it could show up the next day for the first time. The spleen looked good that day, but we did find some other issues that we will monitor with follow up sonograms/echcocardiograms... 

The clinic's owner called me and told me she has a splenetic hemangiosarcoma dog that is still doing well 2 years after diagnosis. The cancer was diagnosed by accident. The dog had some other digestive issues and they did a sonogram for that. The technician noted a tiny bump (like a mole) on the spleen but it didn't look suspicious to her or to the attending vet. The radiologist who reviewed the sonogram noted it on his report and suggested they might want to do a follow up sonogram to monitor it in a few more months. The owner called the vet a few days later and told her she was worried. The vet explained that the only way to determine if there was a problem with the spleen would be a splenectomy and biopsy. She explained the risks of dogs living without spleens and the owner still wanted the surgery. The vet performed the splenectomy and sent it off for biopsy, thinking to herself it was benign. Everyone was suprised when it came back as hemangiosarcoma! The dog underwent intravenous chemo, followed by oral chemotherapy and is still doing well. It's those types of stories that give one hope, but unfortunately these situations are very rare.


----------



## BayBeams

My decision not to do chemo for my Beau was not really a choice. Beau's osteosarcoma is terminal and chemo would have only bought him a few months at best. I decided I did not want to put Beau through the side effects if it was not going to give us much more time. The oncologist really did not feel chemo was the right way to go for Beau's situation and recommended radiation instead. I decided to just cherish the moments and keep him comfortable for whatever time remains.
It really is a personal decision and as someone else reminded me recently what ever decision you make will be the right one because it is made out of love.
I'll be thinking of you during this most difficult of times.

I know what you mean about not believing. I still am in the not believing stage with my dear Beau....


----------



## gold4me

You know I think it was a sonogram we had on Petey. I get those two procedures mixed up. Even though Petey did not have any other signs the vet felt that maybe he had another tumor from the cancer somewhere we couldn't see. That might have been what was causing the seizures. 
Every time I read about another golden with cancer here it just breaks my heart. The stories are so sad and I cry for everyone involved. However, I still have to have goldens in my life. We have lost 4 goldens to cancer. Beau being my most recent.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so sorry that Lucy's tumors were not benign.

When Copper had his splenectomy I had decided to not have chemo if it was cancerous and based on the cost probably could not have afforded it.

I won the lottery so to speak and his tumors were benign. I was so hoping for the same results for you.

I hope you, your daughter and Lucy have more good time. There is so much love evident with you guys that I know this is terribly hard.


----------



## tippykayak

It's such a personal choice and so unique to each situation. We have imperfect knowledge, so we cannot make perfect decisions. However, any decision made with only the dog's best interest in mind is a good one. You cannot go wrong if you're trying to do what's best for your pup.

I've always chosen to put the dog down before the crash whenever I could. I'd rather lose some time that put them through unnecessary suffering, so I tend to err on that side of things. Some people play the odds a little differently. The only thing that matters is that the decisions are made with love. A dog would never begrudge her person a few days, nor would she begrudge the risk of side effects as you try to buy her some more quality of life.

Things I would consider when evaluating the odds: whether or not the cancer has metastasized, the age of the dog, the other health issues that might complicate chemo, and the nature of the cancer. I'd ask the oncologist and my GP vet what they'd do if it were their dogs.

In this situation, it sounds like you have metastases, other health issues, and I don't know Lucy's age (sorry I missed it somewhere), but if she's older, that would factor into my decision. 

Make your decision with love and you can't go wrong. Only you can make the right one. I'm so sorry you're going through this.


----------



## iansgran

My Subiaco died of osteosarcoma (sp) in May. He was 11. After we had made the decision to just love him and take care of his pain our vet said it was what he would do too. I have a human friend, a monk, who after going through chemo said he would not do it again if the cancer came back. I am sorry you have to make this decision. Whatever you do will be the best for all of you.


----------



## BertaNY

I am new to this otherwise I would post a photo of my "beloved Louie". Our Gold Rush was diagnosed on Memorial Day (05/25/2010) with hemangiosarcoma. I just sensed something was wrong and when I noticed his pale gums we rushed him to the NYC Veterinary Center. They told us "our angel" was dying and the options we had. Without hesitation we had the surgery done immediately not knowing if he would pull through. He did and we had almost 8 weeks (one day short) extra time with him, 6 1/2 weeks quality time where I couldn't tell he was dying except for the incision site. We did not have the chemo because our vet told us that it really isn't an advantage with this diagnosis. I also did not want to sacrifice one single day of him being ill due to a SE of the chemo. Every one of those days was a wonderful dream come true for me. I wanted to freeze frame all the moments we had.
As quick as he got ill the first time the second time was much faster.
Louie was called to the heavens 07/25/2010. He was 12 years 5 months and 4 days young.


----------



## z&mom

I am in tears reading all these posts, so so sorry for your loss  

Lucy's mom, I don't have any advice for you, I just want to let you know that I have been reading about your threads and posts on Lucy, and my heart cries for you and your daughter. Lucy is beautiful and I love her smile.

Sending our good thoughts, hugs and kisses to Lucy...


----------



## BeauShel

I cant give you an answer on what to do on chemo as I havent ever been thru this. But talk with the oncologist and get the answers to the questions on life expectancy if chemo is done or not done. Side effects and quality of life. Some people have gave you good advice but whatever you decide remember to cherish the time you have with her, love her and take lots of pictures. My heart goes out to you with this decision.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I want to point out the misconception that many have that dogs experience the same horrific side effects humans suffer from chemotherapy. According to every veterinarian I consulted (about 7) before deciding on Barkley's treatment dogs typically *do not* face the typical human reactions and *generally *do not suffer the harsh side effects. Of course every situation is different. We were told the most common effects for the dogs are nausea and diarrhea, both of which can be controlled well with medications. I was skeptical but Barkley in fact suffered absolutely no side effects. He ran out of the treatment area after each treatment and demanded his meals, wanted to walk. We were surprised.

If anyone is considering chemotherapy for their dog, getting over the preconceived notion that the dog will suffer from the chemotherapy is difficult to do. Every single one of the vets we consulted told us we cuold try one course and see for ourselves and reassess after each and every one, based on how the dog reacts. We kept that in mind as we completed all 5 treatments. 

I have no idea about radiation therapy for other cancers but a friend took her dog through a course for an anal adenocarcinoma and said it caused her dog to be very lethargic. We never saw that with Barkley's chemotherapy--but he was a fighter.


----------



## lucysmum

Lucy went to the vet today to get her stitches out and a blood test. The vet said her blood percentage has gone up to 32 percent and that she is recovering from the op well.

Now we have to make the decision. If I decide to go the chemo route, they would want to start her next saturday.

The drug they would use is Doxorubicin. She said that it could prolong her life for up to a year if it is succesful and that the cancer has not spread to other parts of her body.. eg liver and heart. But she said it might only prolong her life for a few more months.

She said that if I thought Lucy was having problems with the chemo I would be able to stop at anytime, but they have to use other drugs to get the Dox. out of her system.

My fingers are hovering over the keyboard as I just dont know what else to write.

So hugs and kisses and wishing health and happiness to all furry friends, yesterday, today tomorrow and always.

Lucys mum


----------



## Dallas Gold

What your vet told you is consistent with what we were told. Doxorubicin is the standard protocol for hemangiosarcoma. They typically give the dog an antihistamine injection to prevent any sort of allergic reaction and then they watch the dog carefully for any possible side effects for several hours afterwards. We found Barkley had no reaction at all to the chemotherapy treatments. 

If you are leaning towards chemotherapy for Lucy, have you thought about trying her out just once to see how she reacts and reassessing after that treatment? That's how we initially started. 

There are a maxiumum of 5 Doxorubicin treatments for a dog of Barkley's size, and after the 4th they required an echocardiogram to check the heart for damage, since the drug is toxic to the heart and the effects are cumulative. Barkley's heart passed and he was able to complete the intravenous protocol. 

Did the vet mention the oral chemotherapy pill therapy to you? If so, it is also a good possibility, but is not as effective as the doxorubicin. 

There are some dogs who complete intravenous and then go on to oral chemotherapy. 

Both of these chemotherapy treatments are usually prescribed with an anti-inflammatory. The drugs seem to work best with an anti-inflammatory combination. 

My heart goes out to you as you ponder what to do over the next few days. It's never easy, and whatever your choice, it will be right, because it was made with love and her best interests at heart.


----------



## Ljilly28

AmbikaGR said:


> Lucy'smum
> I am sorry your Lucy and you have to deal with this.
> As whether or not to treat with chemo is a very personal choice and there is no right or wrong answer.Splenic Hemangio is a VERY aggressive disease. From my knowledge the life expectancy after surgery to remove the spleen without treatment is 2 - 4 months, with treatment is 4 - 6 months from my understanding. .


I have lost two goldens to hemangiosarcoma, and for me, letting them go as peacefully as possible was the right choice. I hope someday there is a good treatment for hemangiosarcoma, but right now there is not. The most important thing is as Ambika writes: it is a choice between you and Lucy with no right or wrong answer except what you decide. I think though, it is the quality of her days that matter- will she feel sick, will there be a sudden crisis? Or will the chemo give her quality time in which she plays, eats, and wags? I fully believe that mother nature gives dogs a wisdom about what is happening in their own bodies; dogs do not fear death like humans do. It is so excruciating to make these decisions, and I'm so sorry you are facing this. Kisses to Lucy.


----------



## coppers-mom

Lucy is such a beautiful girl. I am so sorry you are faced with this decision. I know it is heartbreaking to have to consider.

I have never had a dog go through chemo so have no advice. I just will keep you and Lucy in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kgiff

I have a dog going through chemo right now -- for lymphoma, not hemangiosarcoma. Making the decision to go forward with the chemo was one of the most difficult decisions we've had to make. We've had some good days and some bad days. Yes, the side effects the dogs experience are typically less severe than what humans experience, but there are still some side effects. The vets are working with us to keep the side effects to a minimum while keeping the treatment as effective as possible.

There were a lot of factors that came into play in our decision, including the success rate of the treatment we chose, how our dog was going to handle it, cost, etc. We decided to proceed with Round 1 since we would know after round 1 if the treatment was working or not. 

What I was told over and over again that whatever decision we decided to make was the right decision for us and our dog. 

I'm sorry you're dealing with this.


----------



## lucysmum

I have up until now been giving Lucy supplements which include vitamin E. My vet told me to stop giving her these as it works against the chemo.

Also she told me that Vitamin C was alright to take.

Has anybody any updates on these vitamins?

I have also been giving Lucy 3ml of Pet tinic for over a week now.

Lucysmum


----------



## Dallas Gold

We were told to stop all antioxidants, including C, yet we were prescribed the Pet Tinic with the Vitamin B, so I'm not sure what is what! We were told antioxidents work against the chemotherapy, as well as acupuncture, which stimulates cell growth.


----------



## lucysmum

Lucy has had another good day with no signs of ill health.

But one thing I have noticed tonight, is when she is sleeping,she seems to stretch in her sleep more than before.

She doesnt seem to be in any pain...... or is she?

Has anyone noticed this in their dogs?


----------



## Debles

Sending prayers for you and Lucy.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom

I have only had to make the chemo decision related to Cushings disease, where they must basically destroy the adrenal gland. We decided not to go that route. I have found that the best question to ask a vet you trust is, "What would you do right now if this were your dog?". Our vet, who had supplied excellent information about the procedures/side effects etc. answered honestly. She said that because of Bracken's age (11+) she would not do the chemo...that it could kill her more quickly than the Cushings could. We took her honest advice and enjoyed another pretty good month with her before making the decision to help her to the bridge. I am so sorry that you have to deal with this and that our goldens seem so prone to cancers of all kinds. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## lucysmum

Lucy has been eating Hills z/d for years as she has very itchy skin. It was recommended by the vet. But if she eats that only she has terrible stools. They are so soft that it just runs down her back feathers.

So I have been mixing it with different foods and it solved the problem.

I am now wondering should I change (slowly) to Origen6.. or at least give her half and half.

But I noticed that the vitamin E level in origen6 is quite high.

Getting paranoid now.. any suggestions.

Lucysmum


----------



## Karen519

*Lucysmom*

Lucysmom

I wish I had some answers for you, but don't know anything about these vitamins.

How old is Lucy?

I agree with some of the other people that said ask the vet you trust,
What would you do if this was your dog right now.
Ken and I have always looked at what "quality of life will our dogs have,"
when we've been told BAD news. I hope this helps-I am so sorry you are in this spot with Lucy.


----------



## lucysmum

Karen519

Thank you.

Lucy is 10 years old.


----------



## dhafer

I am so, so sorry to hear that. We just lost our golden, Jessie last monday to this. The photo you have posted looks just like her. 

As heartbroken as this disease makes you, I would recommend not doing chemo. We lost two goldens to this type of tumor/cancer and it's very common. Sadly. It is a very aggressive cancer and spreads quickly with almost no symptoms. The fact that you caught it early is a feat in itself. 

Just think about what chemo does to people. Do you really want to put your pet through that? I know you are hearbroken, as am I. Jessie's tumor was not nearly as big as the first golden we lost to this. But it went into her heart within a matter of and hour and a half and we had to carry her out of the house in a blanket. 

Whatever you decide, it will be the right choice for you and your pet. I do just want to let you know from my own experience, this is an aggessive cancer and usually it's too far along for chemo to make a difference in the end. Any soft tissue cancer does that in these goldens and can quickly spread to the blood stream, etc. Our vet asked us if we wanted to do that as well but we opted to put our Jessie girl through the suffering.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I would ask your vet again about the antioxidants going against the effectiveness of the chemotherapy should you decide to proceed with it. 

I also asked each vet what they would do if Barkley was their dog or if their own dog had the same symptoms--each one said try at least one round of the Doxorubicin to see how he reacts and reassess after that. They all told me their opinions were based on what they understood about Barkley's situation (age, health, stage of cancer, etc). Barkley was almost 13 and I had a pre-conceived notion he wouldn't tolerate the drugs as well, but he proved me wrong on that.

If Doxorubicin is the only chemo drug they infuse (and it is my understanding that is the standard protocol for hemangiosarcoma), it doesn't generally (in most cases) cause major side effects like nausea and diarrhea. Like most people, I didn't believe it, until Barkley proved the veterinarians right. He had absolutely no ill effects from his chemo. In fact, he had renewed energy after each treatment! I actually asked the vet if they forgot to give him the treatments!

If you choose chemotherapy they will probably ask you not to change her diet because they want to carefully monitor for side effects and if she reacts to new food you won't know exactly what caused it.

This cancer is aggressive, no doubt, and if you choose chemotherapy it's important to remember you are talking in terms of a few months typically, certainly not years, depending on how fast it metatasizes or has already done so. There are no guarantees. We always kept in the back of our minds we would stop it if at any point we thought it was causing him more bad days than good. In the end it was an unexpected total cruciate tear and severe nosebleeds from an undetermined cause that caused him to suffer and we let him go at that point.

Like your Lucy our Barkley suffered from severe allergies. He did have major allergy issues after his splenectomy and all the vets felt it was due to his lack of spleen, not the chemo, and the fact we had major pollens at the time. You may find Lucy has more allergies now, whether or not she has the chemotherapy, just due to the fact her immune system is compromised by the splenectomy.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Lucysmum... I am so sorry for your predicament. I have been there only my girl had osteosarcoma, and my agility trainer lost her golden girl to hemangio. It is such a hard decision, I don't have answers for you. We decided to not fight the cancer in our case, we kept our girl comfortable as long as possible. My trainer took the same route. 

I do have a couple friends who did go the chemo route with their dogs. Both stopped. It was not changing the outcome and while it may not be the same for dogs, both my friends said their dogs did not seem happy. HOWEVER I have heard success but I think that depends on the cancer. 

We had a surgical option for our girl. The vet told us it might buy her 2-4 months additional time. Of course the recovery from the surgery might take 6-8 weeks. To us it was not worth putting her through it. 

Give Lucy a great big hug from me, and when she hugs you back, know I send you one too.


----------



## lucysmum

Lucys Smiles for today


----------



## AmbikaGR

She truly is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I was thinking the same thing Hank. What a treasure... she's stunning.


----------



## lucysmum

Thank you for your sweet comments.

Lucy seems to be stable today. But unfortunately it was me who had the bad night.

I was reading about some of the sweet babies who have gone to the Rainbow Bridge and especially about Tucker... I was so sad to learn that he had gone. My heart goes out to his Daddy.

The tears would not stop pouring down my face.. I was trying not to let Lucy see, as she doesnt like to see me sad.

Even now I am still crying.... It is just as well I dont have work tomorrow.. not a pretty sight.

Have posted some new pics... hope you will take a look.

Lucysmum









She is my friend, my partner, my defender, my dog, Lucy. I am her life, her love, her leader. She will be mine, faithful and true, to the last beat of her heart. And I will be hers, faithful and true, to the last beat of mine.


----------



## BayBeams

I love your pictures. Lucy looks like such a sweetie! My thoughts are with you as you make the tough decisions. I know how difficult it is to deal with that cancer diagnosis and all the things that come with it. The first two weeks after I was told Beau has cancer I cried at the simplest of things. I am hoping for the best for you and your dear Lucy.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucysmom*

LUCYSMOM

Lucy is so stunning and her smile is amazing.

I know it is easy to say, but please try to enjoy every day, every minute, not only with Lucy but in everything as that is all ANY OF US have.
I feel badly you have to make such a difficult decision, but for ME, it would depend on the quality of life they think Lucy will have.


----------



## lucysmum

My daughter and I have discussed Lucys next plan.

We have decided that we are going to try the chemo. If she doesnt handle it well, then we will stop and just try and keep her comfortable and pain free.

I am still in the denial stage.. as she is so full of life.. running about at the park, playing with her toys at home...She is eating and going to the toilet just fine.

I just hope I am making the right decision and dont make her unwell.

She seems to be so well now, and I am scared that the chemo will make her ill, and I will have to say goodbye even sooner.

Pray for us tomorrow.

Can anyone give me some idea of what will happen tomorrow..

Blood tests, heart x rays, sonograms.... 









She is my friend, my partner, my defender, my dog, Lucy. I am her life, her love, her leader. She will be mine, faithful and true, to the last beat of her heart. And I will be hers, faithful and true, to the last beat of mine.


----------



## Karen519

*LucysMom*

LucysMom

Glad that you and your daughter have made a decision.
I will pray for Lucy and you.

Can snyone let LucysMom know what to expect tomorrow?


----------



## C's Mom

Thinking of you and Lucy today. Best of luck tomorrow and sending Lucy healing thoughts and strength for you all.


----------



## coppers-mom

I know that when I was deciding to have Copper's spleen removed he had an ultrasound of his heart and two on his abdomen, but I don't know what to expect from Chemo. I'm sure you'll get some answers and reassurance today.

You and your lovely Lucy will be in my thoughts and prayers.

I have cried over Tucker and so many other "friends" I've met on here. They are all wonderful and special in their own way and it hurts to lose them, but it is so wonderful to get to know them and share their lives too.


----------



## Karen519

*Bump*

Bumpng for LucysMom.


----------



## lucysmum

Just back from Lucy's first session of chemo.

Before we finally did it I asked the vet a whole load of questions again.

They took an ECG and he came back with the results. He said that if that result was human there would have been a problem, but because it was a dog it was no problem. I kind of freaked and said.. 'ARE YOU SURE'. He knows about Lucy's heart problems. So I beleived him. But he said something that totally shocked me and I was so worried about the chemo that I never asked about it. But I will next week. He said that Lucy had a problem while she was under the anesthetic two weeks ago. ****, that is the first time I heard anything about it.!

Anyway he answered my questions, albeit with very difficult terminlogy and all in Japanese, but I got the meaning of most of it. My daughter is with me all the time and she has her ipod on record in her pocket the whole time.

He said that Lucy gets in such a state when I am not there, that I can go in with her when she has her treatment. WOW! I was so pleased!!

He said, but you will have to wear a surgical mask and surgical hat just like the vets... I said that is no problem at all.

They even let my daughter come in too.

I was scared Lucy wouldnt know me cos my face was all covered up, so I put my reading glasses on top of everything so she could know my face.

It was kind of difficult to speak to her as the tears were running down my face. I am glad it is not me who has to wash that mask!! UGH!!

Anyway before she went in she got 2 injections, one was antihisthamine and then an injection to stop her from being sick.

I know there was something wrong when they put in the second injection. She kind of went all limp and just laid her head on the floor.

When she got up she was fine.... Then sick on the floor. I shouted to the vet.. she has been sick. She said it was fine. But when I looked at her face I knew she got a shock.

She got her chemo and the little darling never even twitched a muscle as she lay there.

We took her back out to the car and waited until the bill was ready. But I wanted to wait for half an hour in the car, just to make sure she had no ill []effects from the meds.

She is here with me know... she is sleeping and seems a little out of it, but hopefully she will be alright later.

I was so scared this morning , as she was so happy yesterday and seemed back to her normal self. I was scared that she would get worse instead of better today.

Not out of the woods yet...............









She is my friend, my partner, my defender, my dog. I am her life, her love, her leader. She will be mine, faithful and true,to the last beat of her heart. And I will be hers, faithful and true, to the last beat of mine.


----------



## ggdenny

Lucy is a beautiful girl and she's in my thoughts as she goes through chemo. We went through chemo with our first Golden, Paul. It was not easy, but he did very well. You are a wonderful mother to Lucy!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Lucy's Mom, I'm so sorry I didn't see your post from yesterday (it's been busy around here) before you went to chemo. I'm also sorry Lucy's experience was so different from Barkleys. For Barkley they too blood, then gave him the antihistamine injection only, nothing for nausea first. Then they donned their masks and gowns (the Doxorubicin is toxic to the skin) and injected it. Then, and most importantly, they kept him under hospital (nurse/doctor/tech) observation, in the treatment room for about 6 hours before they would let us pick him up. He never had a reaction like you describe with Lucy. In fact he always raced out of the stall, on a couple of occasions making employees scamper! 

What exactly is the name of the drug they are using? In our case it was just Doxorubicin (it's also called by another name starting with an A--my memory fails).

Did they give her any anesthesia, local or otherwise? I wonder if she had a reaction to that? In our case no anesthesia was ever given for chemotherapy. If she had a problem before and they do it for chemo, I'd think that could be a major problem. Barkley never needed it so I'd ask if it is absolutely necessary if you go back for the second round. 

She may have also had a reaction to the anti-nausea medication given beforehand. Again, our vet didn't pretreat for that, and wanted us to watch carefully for any signs. We never saw any.

Did they give you anti-nausea meds and anti-diarrhea meds for at home? We had those on hand for each treatment, never used them on Barkley (Toby used the anti-nausea before the sessions ended though).

Did they instruct you to watch her gums for paleness and also to take her temperature rectally for at least a week after? If not, just use a regular themometer but lubricate it with lubricating jelly first. I'm not sure of normal ranges in Celcius temperatures. We in the states still use Fahrenheit!

Did they instruct you to not let your skin come in contact with any of her body eliminations due to toxicity? We didn't let the poop hit the ground before we scooped it!

The critical period to watch for dangerous side effects is from days 2 to 7, so you might want to monitor for fever several times those days.

I hope Lucy is feeling better very soon. I just wonder if her heart condition may be causing her lethargy. That's worrisome to me. You all will be in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## lucysmum

Its been about 9 hours since the first chemo session, and no side effects.. as yet... keeping my fingers crossed.

They are using Doxorubicin only. They gave her an antihistamine injection and an anti sickness injection.. I think it was the anti sickness injection that made her sick. They told me not to feed her that morning before the treatment, so there was nothing to bring up, just yellow liquid.

I asked for anti sickness and anti diahrea meds, but they said that if there was anything wrong to come up. But it takes me 40 minutes on a good run to get there.

They never told me about her poop or urine being toxic!! does that go for saliva too?

She has been out for a short walk around the block and has been playing with her toys in the house. She is eating well. She usually does her business in the morning(which she did, before her treatment) and at night, but so far nothing.

Hoping she handles it as well as dear Baxter did.

Always, thanks for your help

Lucysmum


----------



## lucysmum

Just now she seemed to be trying to get something out of her throat, swallowing, but there was nothing there. I gave her some bread soaked in water and some ice cubes. She seems to be ok now. But I wish she would stop scaring me :uhoh:

The vet said she couldnt have any of her favourite treats during the treatments. No beef jerky.. no pigs ears... 

So I put a drop of pet tinic in a small ice cube tray and made ice cubes for her.. she seems to like them.

I wonder if it is my imagination... or is she drinking alot today.... 

Dallas Gold

What about after she goes for a pee.... should I stop her from licking herself?

they took blood...then we went out to the car to wait for the results.

Then about 30 minutes later they gave her the two injections. It was after those that she was sick.

What about after she goes for a pee.... should I stop her from licking herself?

Lucy, like Barkley rushed out of the exam room. She was happy to get back to her car, but a little out of it.

After a good hours sleep she seems to be back to her usual self... hopefully


----------



## Karen519

*Lucysmom*

Lucysmom

Glad you are back from the vet.

*COULD SOMEONE help LUCYSMOM with putting Lucy's Picture and a saying in her signature. I know it is complicated and I have to go out this morning.*


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hi Lucy's Mom, I'm glad she seems to be feeling better. It sure seems as though the anti-nausea made her sick....I'd definitely mention it to the vet next time. 
Our doc sent the meds home with us but we were instructed to call him before dosing because he wanted to monitor each side effect. He gave us his cell number to call, even in the middle of the night. 
As far as the treats, we could continue to give Barkley his usual ones, but we were not allowed to add anything new and we had to discontinue the chinese herbs his acupuncture vet prescribed. As far as pig ears--if we used those they would be forbidden because of the risk of salmonella and other things. 
Regarding the body eliminations, we were told urine is less toxic than the feces and we were to avoid it but they were more worried about the feces. We never worried about the saliva though they told us to be careful with his licking us. We never had an adverse reaction. If you can keep her from licking her parts it's probably the safe thing to do, but not at the expense of making her miserable. We were fortunate that Barkley wasn't too enamored with his male parts! Don't be alarmed if her urine is orange for a few days! Also, we encouraged Barkley to drink a lot of water to flush the drugs out of his system. Adding Pet Tinic to the water is a good idea! 
I'll keep my fingers crossed she has a good day!


----------



## lucysmum

Thank you Dallas Gold

Lucy is doing fine apart from dry swallowing. Giving her ice cubes with one drop of pet tinic, and making sure fresh water always available.

What are your thoughts on the dry swallowing. I phoned the vet and she said that perhaps Lucy is feeling sick and because of the anti sick meds, she cant be.

Also she was sick right after getting the anti sick injection, so she was still at the vets.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucysmum*

Lucysmum

Wish I could add something to help Lucy and you.
Hoping Lucy is doing better now.

Good job on getting Lucy's picture and saying into your signature!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm really not sure about the dry swallowing, but I do know I get sick on some human anti-nausea meds so I bet dogs are the same.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

Lucysmom

How is Lucy doing today?


----------



## lucysmum

Lucy seems to be doing well today. No dry swallowing or licking of lips.

We took her to the park and the sea yesterday.. it was really stormy.. but she loved it. The sea is all barriered off so she couldnt get in, but she had a try... Talk about having a heart attack!! I never knew I could move so fast. lol.

Her vet is phoning everyday to see how she is... I think she also phones to see how I am too.

I know I am not out of the woods, but hopefully no side effects will show their ugly faces.

Watching, worrying and praying.

ps. Is anyone having trouble uploading pics to their post?


----------



## Karen519

*LucysMom*

LucysMom

Glad that you and Lucy had a good time at the sea yesterday.

I haven't had any trouble uploading pics to my posts.

Just email me if you need help.

[email protected]


----------



## C's Mom

Glad you both had a good day yesterday. Please give Lucy a kiss from me. Sending you all strength.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucysmom*

Lucysmom

Praying you and Lucy have a beautiful day!


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope you all had a good day today and Miss Lucy is doing well.
She sure is pretty and I live your new siggie.


----------



## lucysmum

So far so good... no bad reactions to the chemo... . I am scared to say too much incase things change.

Lucy goes to the vet tomorrow for blood tests and to see how she is doing generally.

She gets so stressed out when she goes there. But I am learning how to combat that for her. I dont take her out of the car until the vet calls for her. Then when she goes in... I just march right through the back with her.. with my... 'don't even try to tell me to wait in the waiting room ' face on. Then when the tests are done I take her back to the car until the vet is ready for us again.

Please keep us in your thoughts.

I have a rant that I would like to vent here.. I hope you dont mind.

I know that I have to be extra careful with Lucy now that she doesnt have a spleen to fight infections. But I know that I cant keep her in a glass box.

One of Lucys favourite places is the park and I try to take her every day after work, weather permitting.

The other day I had her on the lead and we were having a nice walk about, when I happened to look over at a man who had a French Bulldog on a lead... he was not paying attention to his dog.. and when he looked back at the dog.. it had done its business on the path. After that he proceeded to pick up a stick and try to rub the poop off the path and when he had finished doing that..... He threw the stick away onto the grass!!!!! I stood and watched him doing it, but he just walked away. Every time Lucy and I got closer he kept walking away in a hurry.

Next, again we were walking along minding our own business when someones dachhund decided it would make a b-line for Lucy. I put myself between it and Lucy and shouted to the owner for him to come and get it. He came over laughing and said to the dog ' What are you doing/! you havent had your injections!'

I shouted ''WHAT!!'' and he laughed and said... ''he (the dachund) has allergies'' I was absolutely speechless!!! for about 2 seconds!! Needless to say... he know knows how angry 2 blondes can be!!

It makes me so mad, we try to do our best for our dogs .. but there is always some idiot who couldnt give a s!!t about others!!

Sorry for the rant. I feel better now


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad Lucy is doing well and sorry she doesn't like going to the vet. I know that makes it harder.

Some people are just inconsiderate. I'm sorry you ran into a couple of them.

Copper has been spleenless for almost 2 years now and he does get skin infections pretty frequently, but has been healthy otherwise except for the usual senior issues. I hope and pray your girl does the same (minus the skin infections).


----------



## BayBeams

lucysmum said:


> She gets so stressed out when she goes there. But I am learning how to combat that for her. I dont take her out of the car until the vet calls for her. Then when she goes in... I just march right through the back with her.. with my... 'don't even try to tell me to wait in the waiting room ' face on. Then when the tests are done I take her back to the car until the vet is ready for us again.
> 
> Please keep us in your thoughts.


What a brilliant solution! You are being such a good mom for Lucy. I am keeping you in my thoughts and hoping for many more years for you with dear Lucy...


----------



## Karen519

*Lucysmom*

Lucysmom

You are such a GOOD MOM!! I don't think I would have thought of that!


----------



## 2golddogs

You are definitely Lucy's protector - Good for you!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'll keep my fingers crossed for Lucy tomorrow. 

I totally understand how you feel about the irresponsible pet owners (and yes, I call people letting their dogs run off leash when they have no recall abilities irresponsible). I had one guy from an adjoining neighborhood do this and when I shouted at him that my dog has cancer and has toxic saliva from the chemotherapy drugs that could hurt his dog if they bit one another he actually went after his dog (usually these lazy people sit on their bums and try to recall them to no avail). This one guy actually lets his dog loose most of the time and he drives his car behind him--he considers that taking him for a walk....he's 52 years old and has had 2 cardiac arrests so far, so he's really not doing himself any favors.

You might want to mention to these people that Lucy is actually toxic and anything coming out of her body is toxic. It's only true for the first 7 days afterwards but they don't need to know that!


----------



## Debles

Sending lots of prayers for Lucy.


----------



## lucysmum

All went well at the vet today. Lucys blood counts are getting back on track. And the chemo has had no adverse effect on her liver.

The vet told me today that it is obvious that Lucy loves you very much.. She listens to every word you say and looks directly into your eyes for everything......so you have to be careful that nothing happens to you.

That made me so happy to hear.

But when I got home and was walking back from the car.. my jeans got caught in something and I fell over!!! I fell on my knee pretty hard, and I ripped my jeans (****). But I think most of all my pride was hurt. ha ha 

Apart from that we had a good day.

My son is coming of age this year and we are going to have photographs taken professionally tomorrow. The photographer is very good and he is going to take the pics with Lucy too.

My son is the main in tomorrows pics.. but I think I will also ask the photographer to do another shoot with Lucy as the main.

[


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm so glad the hear the good news about your lovely girl. She does indeed look very focused on you in her pics.

I'll keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

I am SO HAPPY THAT things went so well for Lucy at the vet, but I am sorry you fell-I hope you are alright!!

We will look forward to the pictures of your son and Lucy..


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm so sorry you fell, and I hope it doesn't hurt too much. I'm very happy to hear Lucy's blood work and tests came back with great results. When is her next treatment? We will continue to keep you all in our prayers. 

I hope you have a great photo session tomorrow too!


----------



## BeauShel

So glad about Lucy's bloodwork, it is very good news. She is so focused on you and that is so sweet. Way to go Mom for protecting your girl, I cant stand stupid owners and dogs. I hope you will share the pictures of Lucy and your son.


----------



## C's Mom

Happy to hear that Lucy got a good report on her bloodwork. She looks so cute in that photo. Sending more kisses to Lucy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Just checking in on Lucy. I hope she is doing well.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucysmom*

Lucysmom

Checking in on you and Lucy and sending love!
We are your home away from home!!


----------



## lucysmum

Thank you for checking in on Lucy. She seems well on the outside....

Hoping things are no worse on the inside.

I am sure it is all your love and prayers.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm so glad Lucy is still doing well.:
You will all stay in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Lots of hugs and prayers coming for Lucy and your family. Hope she continues to feel good.


----------



## C's Mom

Kisses for Lucy.


----------



## lucysmum

*Lucy update*

Sorry I havent posted anything for a few days.

Lucy seems to be fine on the outside... eating, pooping, and playing.

It will be time for her second chemo session on Saturday, and I am worrying... again.

She seems to be fine .. albeit she gets tired easier... but she just had her spleen removed and she is in her Golden years.

She only had some dry swallowing the night after the chemo and some of the next morning.. but I think that was down to stress.

I am of the breed of 'if it aint broken, dont fix it'. So it worries me to have another session of chemo when she seems to be fine... I know that it probably the chemo that is keeping her fine.................. but.............

Probably I am still in denial and keep thinking (hoping) it was a mis diagnosis. 

Or maybe I am lucky because it hadnt moved to her liver or heart.. so the vet says.

But I am happy that Lucy is still with me and every day is a bonus.

I think I will have to buy a new computer because I have uploaded so many pictures.. the computer has become slow .. slow.. slow.

Any advice and prayers very very welcome.


----------



## BayBeams

Hi Lucy's mom,
I know what you mean to think your dog may have a mis diagnosis when they appear to be doing so well. I have that thought every minute of the day with my Beau.
I hope your dear Lucy continues to do well. I will keep you in my thoughts. I check every day to see if you have any updates so it is good to hear from you.
Positive thoughts are being sent to both you and Lucy.


----------



## goldencontriever3

I am so glad to hear Lucy is doing so well. We will keep you both in our prayers. Give Lucy a big hug from us.


----------



## coppers-mom

I don't have any advice about the chemo since I have never had to use it.:crossfing

I am very glad Lucy is doing and feeling well. My older guy had his spleen removed a couple of years ago and it (or else aging?) did make him have less stamina. He also gets frequent skin infections now, but there have been no other problems from the splenectomy.

I'll keep your girl in my heart and prayers. give her a kiss for me.:smooch: She sure is a trooper.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucysmom*

Lucysmom

I am so glad that Lucy is doing well and as you said, she is a Senior.

Did the vet give you any idea how much time the chemo may buy her-and is it likely to be quality time?

I am sort of the same as you-My main goal would be for Lucy to have as much QUALITY time as possible, and having never used Chemo I don't know about it.


----------



## C's Mom

I have absolutely no experience with chemo but I do send Lucy healing thoughts and many kisses.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy's Mom*

Lucy's Mom

How is Lucy doing-praying very hard for her.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Lucy's Mom and Lucy: good thoughts and prayers are being sent your way for your chemo session tomorrow morning (it's Fri evening here in TX so I'm praying hard starting now). Please post when you get a chance. We are hoping she doesn't get sick this time.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'll add my prayers too.
Your Lucy is so pretty and special. I just love her pictures.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## lucysmum

Thank you all for your messages and prayers, they are truly truly appreciated.

We are just back from the vet after Lucy's second round of chemo.

The vet asked me how Lucy had been doing and I told him that she was so well that I thought the diagnosis was wrong.

He said that all her vital signs were really really good and that he was very pleased with her progress.

So... we went ahead with the second round.

The vet said that as she was sick last time after the antihistamine and anti sick medicine that this time she would not give her the anti sickness meds, but would give me some away with me, so that if she looked like she was going to be sick I could give her a pill... but after phoning her first.

Lucy was sick again... after the antihistamine injection.. so it was that that made her sick last time and not the anti sickness meds.

But she was fine after that and went back in half an hour later to have the chemo.

She is taking it really well (so far) lets just hope she doesnt have that dry swallowing again.

She is fast asleep and snoring loudly now.

While she is snoring , I will try to get some sleep too.

Thanks again for all your prayers. xxx


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I'm so glad to hear that Lucy is handling the treatments relatively well. I appreciate the updates. Our thoughts will be with you and Lucy tonight.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad Lucy is home with you snoring! Barkley snored as well and after his cancer diagnosis I knew instantly I'd miss hearing it after he left us physically. I'm not so enamored with snores by the DH though.

Poor Lucy getting sick with the antihistamine injection.  Maybe they can use another one for her? At least now you narrowed down the source. Our vet also sent us home with meds but we needed to call in advance before dosing because they wanted to document each side effect. 

I hope she feels great today after a good nights rest! Please give her a hug from her fans in TX!


----------



## lucysmum

The vet told me to give Lucy a cerenia tablet tonight.

She has slept solid since... she has slept for nearly 9 hours.. is this normal??!!!!

She got up at about 11pm for a pee and that was it! She didnt want to walk.

WOrried!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I can only speak from our experience but Barkley wasn't overly tired or lethargic after his chemo sessions.

Sleeping may be Lucy's normal reaction so I wouldn't get too alarmed, but you might want to check with your oncologist to see what the typical demeanor is afterwards. 

The Cerenia is good stuff to have around. In our case the vet prescribed it for Barkley and we had it home to give if necessary (after making a call to him first). We ended up giving it after that first chemo session to our other dog, who coincidentally developed colitis that same night. He started throwing up at 2 a.m. I woke up on hearing the dreaded sounds thinking Barkley was in trouble, and when I turned on the light was shocked to see it was Toby instead. :uhoh: The joys of having two dogs with health issues at the same time.


----------



## Debles

I would think chemo would be very tiring and if she can sleep and recoup that would be good. But maybe call your vet and ask?


----------



## lucysmum

Dallas Gold... always... thank you for your help and advice.

Debles... thank you you have put my mind at ease a little.

This is what I was scared of... before the chemo.. she was great.. chasing a ball at the park, playing with her toys... and now............... sleeping!

I am off now to count all my new grey hairs!!:uhoh:


----------



## lucysmum

ps.. Dallas Gold.. have just finished reading all about your lovely Barkleys posts about his chemo.


----------



## coppers-mom

Maybe the antihistamine made Lucy tired?
I shall hope and pray for her quick recovery from the chemo and that she gets back to her lovely self.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Lucy's Mom, if she is still lethargic tomorrow and not interested in food or water I would definitely call the vet and report it. Each dog reacts differently and our Barkley didn't skip a beat. I will make sure to thank him when I see him again because he probably saved me a few of those gray hairs! 

Are you taking her temperature each day for about a week post chemo? We took an unused digital thermometer, used some lubricant and gently placed it in his anus until it beeped. He was such a good boy for us! Also, keep on checking her gums and if they look pale let the vet know. 

Keeping Lucy in my thoughts and prayers. I hope tomorrow she is ready to play.


----------



## lucysmum

Lucy slept for about 10 hours straight last night.. I was so worried about her.

This morning she got up went for a pee and then had her breakfast.. no loss of appetite at all. She wanted to go for a walk this morning (infact I had to drag her back as I thought she was going too far) , so I took her out ,,, but no poo.

She is snoring again now. She seems more alert today, so hopefully it is just her body's way of coping with the drugs they pumped into her yesterday.

Dallas Gold.. do I have to get a thermometer for dogs.. or will a human one do?


----------



## C's Mom

Bless Lucy's little heart. She is a trooper.


----------



## Dallas Gold

lucysmum said:


> Lucy slept for about 10 hours straight last night.. I was so worried about her.
> 
> This morning she got up went for a pee and then had her breakfast.. no loss of appetite at all. She wanted to go for a walk this morning (infact I had to drag her back as I thought she was going too far) , so I took her out ,,, but no poo.
> 
> She is snoring again now. She seems more alert today, so hopefully it is just her body's way of coping with the drugs they pumped into her yesterday.
> 
> Dallas Gold.. do I have to get a thermometer for dogs.. or will a human one do?


Yay! Lucy is back to wanting her walks and is more alert! She is such a fighter! 

As far as the thermometer, we just used one for humans. and it was one of those that beeps when it is done making the readings. The nurses at our vet clinic use both the older mercury ones and these new digital ones. One nurse uses the kind where you stick it in the ear and it beeps. All are human varieties. We were advised to do this from the date of the chemotherapy session until a week later, when the risk of developing an infection is the greatest. If you do it rectally, it helps to have the thermometer well lubricated and pet her and offer her a treat while you do it--maybe one of your children can help. Gentle is the key, very gently....and lots of praise and treats afterwards for being such a good girl. FYI, I was very nervous about attempting this, and DH was not going there, doing that, so I asked one of the clinic nurses to supervise me and walk me through it beforehand. It helped ease my anxiety about it. Oh, and I washed it really well afterwards and that thermometer is now dedicated to the dog's use only!

She may be constipated from the treatment and the stress of being at the clinic for the session. I hope it resolves soon. I have a home remedy for constipation ( a tiny bit of canned pumpkin--not the pumpkin pie filling, but pure pumpkin--do they carry that in Japan or is it an American thing?) but I know with chemotherapy you are not supposed to introduce new foods because it might cause digestive distress. Hopefully her walks will help with that. 

I remember the pulling to walk further too! That's a good sign! She's telling you she is fighting and wants her normal routine! I was so nervous we would have an emergency if I took him for a long walk I made sure to keep it close to home, even if it meant we walked the route multiple times. We were lucky because our vet is less than a mile away so we intentionally walked in the direction of the vet clinic just in case and I always had my cell phone handy just in case. Those walks are good for the soul, both Lucy's and yours!


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad Lucy is wanting her walk and hope and pray she continues to improve.

I get the fast reading digital thermometer with a flexible tip for use wiht the dogs and horses. I'm jsut not very adept at reading the old fashioned kind. I also keep K-Y handy to lubricate it with.

Big hugs to all of you.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucysmum*

Lucysmum

Bless Lucy's little heart-what a trooper.
Hope she is doing better today.
You can buy a thermometer (digital) at Walgreens or any similar store and it beeps when temp is done. Just ask the pharmacist.


----------



## lucysmum

Lucy is wagging her tail and eating and pooping just fine, although still not her usual self. I am putting it down to the meds!!

Yesterday I took her to her favourite place, the park, and she wanted to walk among the trees for a change... something she hasnt wanted to do for a long time... recently she just wants to walk on the grassy part and is happy to sniff at all the things dogs love to sniff at.

There was no one around so I thought I would let her off her lead just to roam where she wanted. I had my camera and was taking photos... I was lining up to take one, when she looked up and couldnt see me!! I shouted to her but she couldnt hear me.... she just took off!! ****!! I ran after her whistling and shouting, but she was in such a panic. I shouted to a man to stop her, but he missed her as she ran past. I caught her, but boy did I get a fright!!

Then yesterday evening she developed a limp.. so bad that she could hardly stand!!

I have massaged it and this morning the limp is not so pronounced.

She is sleeping now and hopefully she just pulled a muscle when she took off 

I took this pic at the park yesterday .... can you spot anything? or is it just my imagination again!!


----------



## AmbikaGR

She is beautiful!


----------



## Dallas Gold

She is beautiful! 

I'm sorry she gave you such a scare yesterday. I hope her limping is from her little excursion!


----------



## Debles

Continued prayers for dear Lucy. She is a fighter!


----------



## lucysmum

*Stretching!!*

I have noticed for the past couple of days that Lucy keeps stretching.. like bum up and front paws stretched out. She does it not only after sleeping but at other times.

I am worried that she is trying to stretch out something inside her and not just stretching her old bones.

Any ideas?


----------



## C's Mom

Hmmm...no idea about the stretching. Sending Lucy healing thoughts and kisses.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Such a sweet face!! Glad she is doing better now.


----------



## coppers-mom

My mare stretches like that when her back is hurting. Really amazing to see in a 1200lb horse.:doh: Did Lucy start this after her excape? Maybe she hurt her back a little?
Copper likes a heating pad and massager for his old bones. Maybe some heat on Lucy's leg and along her spine might help. I hope so.

Her picture just looks like a beautiful girl to me.:smooch::smooch::smooch: I know how scared you are and how hard it is to not worry. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BayBeams

Maybe Lucy overdid it a bit during her "escape". Stay tough and strong Lucy... keep up the fight!


----------



## lucysmum

Just an update on Lucy.

She is still limping but not as much as before. I have noticed that she is having trouble getting up. I am trying not to let her sleep in the entrance way.. it is stone floor and there is a draft that blows up under the floor. Its the way Japanese houses are built.. it is so humid here in summer it is for the air to circulate under the house too.

This morning she went out for her business and trotted happily with me down the road. She has started to not want to come home(not that I blame her, I dont want to come home to this house either) and digs her feet in when I try to turn back. If the weather is good and I dont have work I just let her go.. but usually I have to entice her back with treats... I think she has cottoned on to this and is doing it on purpose now!! LOL

I think it has taken her a little longer to get over the chemo this time, and it is making me wonder whether I should go for the third one or not!

But today she is happy, and wagging her tail more than yesterday.... so... I am happy and thankful for that.

Sending hugs to all furbabies out there.. especially the ones who are having their troubles too.


----------



## coppers-mom

Lucy is probably sleeping there becasue it is cool.

I have not had a dog go through chemo so I have no advice or knowledge to offer. I just hope nd pray your darling gets better and you have more quality time together.

Many hugs and prayers coming your way.


----------



## lucysmum

*Lucy's smiles (?)*

Forgot to upload some pics of Lucy...

Dear Lucy... I am so sorry to put you through this dress up thing, but I need to make as many memories as I can right now. Just humour your Mummy please.:--heart:
Am I sexy, or what!! he he he









I am enjoying this Mummy, really!









Sheesh!! the things I have to do to get a sweetie round here!!


----------



## Debles

Sending lots of love and prayers to you and Lucy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

lucysmum said:


> I have noticed for the past couple of days that Lucy keeps stretching.. like bum up and front paws stretched out. She does it not only after sleeping but at other times.
> 
> I am worried that she is trying to stretch out something inside her and not just stretching her old bones.
> 
> Any ideas?


I just saw this--to me that is a play bow--our dogs do that to either signify they want to play, or just to stretch out. 

I love your photos, and I'm so glad you are taking them. They are precious. Thank you for sharing your girl with us!

HUGS to Lucy! and to you!


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

Lucy's pictures are wonderful-what a beautiful girl she is.
I think it's a good sign she wants to walk farther.
I agree with the poster above, that it seems Lucy is doing the play bow.

Also, agree she probably sleeps by the door because it is cool there.

As Coppers Mom said: I think my dog Smooch enjoys the heat of the heating pad. We used it on her leg when it was hurting.


----------



## coppers-mom

Yes, she is sexy and gorgeous and tolerant too.

More hugs and prayers for you all.:smooch:


----------



## lucysmum

Good Morning to all.

The limp that I was so worried about has gone... it must have been from when she couldnt see me and just took off... thank goodness.

She had her second round of chemo and has had no side effects... again... thank goodness.

It took her about a week to get back to her usual self after the chemo.. but she is back to playing tug of war with her toys, rolling in the grass and generally doing what she did before.

I have been reading back alot of stories from other members.. and am in tears for most of the time I am on here... I know I shouldnt read them... I have 'Marley' taped on my TV... and I am definately not watching that!!

Recently I feel like a fraud typing my worries and how Lucy is doing fine... when there are others of you out there, who have recently lost there pups!! My heart breaks for you all.... but I am praying that my feeling of being a fraud lasts a long long time.

I am sure that all your kindness and prayers are working on Lucy... and me. Please continue to think of and pray for us.

Again... thank you all for being here 

Dallas Gold... I gave Lucy the other half of the hw meds today.... tomorrow frontline... thanks for your advice.... I pm'd you again, but I think for some reason they are not getting to you.:no: Me and my computer have an ongoing fight every day!!


----------



## coppers-mom

lucysmum said:


> .
> Recently I feel like a fraud typing my worries and how Lucy is doing fine... when there are others of you out there, who have recently lost there pups!! My heart breaks for you all.... but I am praying that my feeling of being a fraud lasts a long long time.


I know I for one would never begrudge you one precious day with your girl. You're not a fraud and it gives me some sunshine to know she is still doing well.:smooch:

I shall continue to keep her in my thoughts and prayers. I think I'll use the sailor suit as my mental image.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Lucy's Mom, 

I am thrilled your Lucy is here and fighting so much! I would love nothing more than have our forum cancer pups live for years after diagnosis. 

Believe me, when another forum member's dog loses their battle, it saddens me so much because I get to know these dogs virtually through the posts of their people. We would never ever begrudge another owner getting a blessing of extra days, months or years with their beloved pets. 

We are all cheering for your beautiful girl. Now go give her a big hug and tell her she's got a worldwide cheering section for her health and happiness!


----------



## Dallas Gold

lucysmum said:


> Good Morning to all.
> 
> The limp that I was so worried about has gone... it must have been from when she couldnt see me and just took off... thank goodness.
> 
> She had her second round of chemo and has had no side effects... again... thank goodness.
> 
> It took her about a week to get back to her usual self after the chemo.. but she is back to playing tug of war with her toys, rolling in the grass and generally doing what she did before.
> 
> I have been reading back alot of stories from other members.. and am in tears for most of the time I am on here... I know I shouldnt read them... I have 'Marley' taped on my TV... and I am definately not watching that!!
> 
> Recently I feel like a fraud typing my worries and how Lucy is doing fine... when there are others of you out there, who have recently lost there pups!! My heart breaks for you all.... but I am praying that my feeling of being a fraud lasts a long long time.
> 
> I am sure that all your kindness and prayers are working on Lucy... and me. Please continue to think of and pray for us.
> 
> Again... thank you all for being here
> 
> Dallas Gold... I gave Lucy the other half of the hw meds today.... tomorrow frontline... thanks for your advice.... I pm'd you again, but I think for some reason they are not getting to you.:no: Me and my computer have an ongoing fight every day!!


 
If you ever send me a PM and I don't answer in a day, please send me a visitor message....I'm going to PM you my email address too.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy's Mum*

Lucy's Mum

We all care just as much about Lucy as all of our dogs.
PLEASE be sure to let us know how she is doing everyday.
I also am HAPPY for every day someone has their beloved pet!!


----------



## BayBeams

lucysmum said:


> Recently I feel like a fraud typing my worries and how Lucy is doing fine... when there are others of you out there, who have recently lost there pups!! My heart breaks for you all.... but I am praying that my feeling of being a fraud lasts a long long time.


Hi Lucy's mom! I know exactly how you feel. Everytime I write about Beau I worry that I may be creating a feeling of sadness for someone who has lost their beloved Golden. I am so greatful for the extra time with my Beau beyond everyone's expectations. I have been following your thread and cheer for Lucy's strength and continued health. We have been granted the gift of extra time and it is so beautiful!


----------



## coppers-mom

BayBeams said:


> Everytime I write about Beau I worry that I may be creating a feeling of sadness for someone who has lost their beloved Golden.


I think anyone who loves their dog enough to get on here and obsess about him/her has a big enough heart to only be glad for you two and your pups.

Rather than making me sad, I am cheered by both Lucy's and Beau continued good days and hope and pray you have many, many more.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy's Mum*

Lucy's Mum and Andrea

I completely agree with what Coppers Mom just said!!
Please keep us posted on your babies!!
We all rejoice in good news, and are NOT JEALOUS of it!


----------



## C's Mom

Hoping that Lucy goes from strength to strength.


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> I think anyone who loves their dog enough to get on here and obsess about him/her has a big enough heart to only be glad for you two and your pups.
> 
> Rather than making me sad, I am cheered by both Lucy's and Beau continued good days and hope and pray you have many, many more.:smooch:


 
Well said! Lucy and Beau are our brave warriors right now and we want them to succeed and have many more happy days to create more fun and happy memories.


----------



## lucysmum

Thank you so very very much. I guess I was having a lack of confidence day.. and you lovely people have restored it again.

I am happy that I found this site.. although I wish it could have been in happier times.

You are my strength. I know I can say anything and you will understand. You will listen, you will give advice and you will cry along with me, and now it looks like you will give me a kick up the behind when I need it LOL... and for that I am truly truly grateful.

Please keep checking in on me and Lucy, and please keep up all your prayers for us.

Again, THANK YOU.

Tracy


----------



## Meggie'sMom

I know I don't keep up like I should, but believe me, we are all rooting for Lucy! She is such a beauty. As for sleeping on cool floors - I think chemo does make them feel warmer than usual. Megs was always hot and I kept the house at 58 degrees all winter when she was on chemo and even the year after. I saved on heat bills, but paid dearly for a/c in the summer trying to keep her cool.


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope you and Lucy have a wonderful day.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

Checking in on Lucy and you and praying!!

BE sure to keep us updated!! We love you and Lucy!


----------



## lucysmum

Karen... thank you for checking in on us.

Lucy is doing fine... eating drinking and pooping. She is being spoilt recently and she is taking advantage!! Extra treats.. extra plays.!

But as long as she is happy... I am happy.

I am sending prayers to all pups.. especially the ones that are poorly.


----------



## Karen519

*So Glad*

So glad that Lucy and you are doing good!!
Please give us daily updates!!


----------



## lucysmum

The latest photo of Lucy. My daughter found a tag off some underwear and tied it to Lucy's necklace.

It goes without saying.........


----------



## Karen519

*Love*

I LOVE THE picture of LUCY!! She is a love!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

How cute is that?
Way cute. Give her a hug and kiss for me.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

Bumping up for Lucy!


----------



## lucysmum

Good Morning

Lucy seems to be doing fine.

She is still in bed.. which is unusual, because usually when I get up in the morning ... she gets up.. no matter how quietly I try to come down stairs so she can sleep longer she hears me.

But today and yesterday.. she is still snoring.

Hoping it is just coz it is getting colder and she wants to stay warm and cozy longer.

Wish I could stay in bed longer... but gotta go to work.

Take care and hugs to all my new friends on here.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy's Mom*

Lucy's Mom

Praying for Lucy and you.
Keep us posted!!


----------



## Karen519

*Lucysmum*

LUCYSMUM

Checking in on you and Lucy!


----------



## lucysmum

Thank you

Lucy got up with me this morning. She has been for her morning walk.. she wanted to go further as she didnt get yesterday because of the torrential rain.

Things here are quiet.. and that is good.


----------



## coppers-mom

It sounds like a pretty good morning.
wonderful.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy's Mum*

Lucy's Mum

Sounds good that Lucy wanted to walk farther!


----------



## amy22

So glad Lucy wanted to go for a walk! Thats great news!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Good to hear Lucy is pushing the limits on her walks, wanting to go further! I loved it when Barkley did that.....I also loved it when he snored in his sleep, but the hubby snoring...not so much...:smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

Checking in on you and Lucy!:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Dallas Gold

Lucy's Mom, Does Lucy have her next chemo treatment this next week? 

I hope she is enjoying her weekend, and walking a lot!


----------



## lucysmum

Dallas Gold, thank you for checking in on us. Lucy's next chemo is on the 6th of November.

She is handling it pretty well, although the first week is quite worrying as she is very tired after it.

She also has her itchies.. but I am trying to keep them under control by bathing with salt water and then applying cream.

This past week her poo is very soft, but I think it is because I am giving her too many snacks!! I am going to change the amount of Z/d that I give her too as that used to make her very loose.

But apart from that she is walking and chasing a ball (just little runs) and rolling over and over at the park.

Is that a Golden thing? to roll over and over on the grass.... I only ever see Goldens doing it at the park.

I am hoping your 6 month anniversary is not too stressful or sad for you. And I sure Barkely is watching over you from the Bridge.

Watch over my Lucy too please Barkely. xx


----------



## Karen519

*Lucysmum*

Lucysmum

Glad to hear that Lucy is rolling in the grass-Smooch does that, too, I think it's a Golden thing!!

I pray for you and Lucy every night!


----------



## Debles

Selka was very big on rolling in the grass, snow,poop, whatever. Gunner and Sasha do it too.
I am praying for Lucy every day.. hope she continues to do well.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Thinking of and praying for sweet Lucy.


----------



## C's Mom

Sending Lucy kisses.


----------



## lucysmum

*The beach!!*

Thank you all for checking in on Lucy.

I took her to the beach yesterday.. thought it would be a nice change for her.

She was so excited and wanted to go into the sea.. but I only let her get her feet wet, as I am scared she catches a cold.

She rolled over in the sand just once and then had a little walk along the beach.. but the soft sand was too tiring for her and she pulled me to get back on the grass.

I think she had fun.. but it made me so sad. It kind of made me realise how old she has gotten and how she gets tired so quickly.

She is fine and doing her doggie things. I changed the ration of her Z'd as her stools were getting very loose. Things have firmed up now. She gets so embarrased when it sticks to her feathers and her tail!!:uhoh:

Please keep the prayers coming for us.

Thank you.

Tracy and Lucy


----------



## goldencontriever3

Glad to hear you and Lucy had a good day. We are keeping you both in our prayers. Give Lucy a big hug.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy's Mum*

Lucy's Mum

So glad you and Lucy went to the beach!


----------



## coppers-mom

The beach trip sounds like it was therapeutic for both of you.
I'm so glad Lucy is still feeling pretty well, is enjoying her doggie things and that her poo is firmer.:doh::


----------



## lucysmum

Thank you guys!!

Lucy is going to have a shower now... 

Hoping my back will hang in there!!! LOL


----------



## BayBeams

Thinking of you and Lucy. Beau, Baylee, Baxter and I send lots of wishes for many happy days ahead!


----------



## Karen519

*Lucysmum*

Lucysmum

I bet Lucy will be so squeaky clean now!! 
Praying your back is o.k.!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

How are Lucy and you today?


----------



## Our3dogs

Lucysmum - I just came across this thread. First off, I am glad to hear Lucy is doing well on the chemo. Our now almost 11 year old Lacey had 5 rounds of chemo 2 years ago this coming December for a hermangiosarcoma, tennis ball size growth, in her abdomen/bladder area. It was self-contained and not hooked to anything. The diagnosis was that it was hermangiosarcoma and that they said it would come back somewhere in her body and could be as soon as 6 months. Because of this we were not going to sit and wait for it to return so we opted to do the 5 sessions of chemo. She handled it pretty much the same way as your Lucy is. I think after the 3rd session is when she had her one and only time of loose stools. Other than that she did well. She did sleep more, not as much energy on walks, and was affected by the cold (it was Jan-April), so we always had fleece blankets laying around the house so we could cover her up when she was sleeping. Her hair did thin out, but about 6 weeks after her last chemo it started coming back nicely. When it did come back she did not have near as much white on her face as before the treatment. People actually think she is younger than she is. We will continue to think good thoughts for you and Lucy and hope she continues to do well on the chemo.


----------



## lucysmum

Karen... thank you for always checking in on us.

Our3dogs.... THANK YOU soooo much for your post... It has given me hope for Lucy. Lucys mass was in her spleen but it too has not spread anywhere else.

I am so glad that your Lacey is doing so well.

Thank you again for all your prayers for us... Please keep them coming.


----------



## Karen519

*LucysMum*

Lucy's Mum: Glad to hear Lucy is doing well, Lucy's Mum!!

Our3Dogs: So glad to hear that your Lacey is doing so well!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I'll keep lacey and lucy in my thoughts and prayers. Keep it up girls!


----------



## lucysmum

I got a phone call from my daughter today.. to come home soon.

So I rushed home!!

It seems that Lucy keeps thinking she needs to do a pee.. even though she has been out, she still wants to go again. She gets really agitated and runs back and forward to the door to tell me she wants out.

She had this before a couple of times. I wonder if female dogs get the same as women... similar to cystitis.

She is lying down now and has relaxed a little. I am keeping her lower back covered and have a warm hot water bottle at her tummy.

Any suggestions please.


----------



## Our3dogs

Because she is on chemo her immunity system is down. She could have a urinary tract infection (UTI)or bladder infection, just the same as we get. If you can, try and get a sample so you can have your vet check it out. Take a pie pan and when she squats to go slide the pan under her and then pour it into a small jar. This way you can take a sample in and not have to bring her in. If you can, try and get her to drink more fluids. Add a bit of chicken broth to her water to entice her to drink. Keep us posted.


----------



## Our3dogs

Lucysmum, when I spoke to Lacey's breeder when we discovered the mass, she told me one of her older dogs had a cancerous spleen removed and still lived another 3 years. When we took Lacey in for her one year xray, ultrasound, and blood work last December (which I did with mixed emotions) the chemo Vet was so pleased to report there was absolutely nothing to see on anything. She even told me that based on the blood work and checkup that I really didn't need to do the xray and ultrasound. I told her, no let's do it. I had finally convinced myself to do it that I wasn't going to back out at this point. It just made hearing the results that much better. I had also forgotten to mention that during Lacey's chemo treatments she had dislocated her hip and we had to do FHO surgery. Despite all of this, she still did well.


----------



## Dallas Gold

So sorry to hear this about Lucy. I'd also get a sample to the vet. We used a big ladle (but Barkley was a male, so that probably makes a difference--pie pan better for females!). We were instructed to do a sterile sample so beforehand I went to the vet and they gave me gloves and a needless syringe. Once he urinated in the spoon, hubby held the spoon while I drew some into the syringe, put that in a baggie and rushed it to the vets. It's easier with a pie pan come to think about it. BTW, this was before his cancer diagnosis for suspected protein in his urine. It came back clean fortunately.

Between Barkley's 4th and 5th chemo session he started leaking urine and tiny drops of blood from his urethra. We took him in and they did a sterile sample in office, determined it was geriatric related. I used a male belly band on him afterwards but he stopped leaking after that visit. 

I hope it is nothing serious and I hope it clears up soon.


----------



## coppers-mom

I have no experience with this, but it does sound like a urinary tract infection or bladder infection.
Hopefully it can be taken care of easily.

Chemo supresses the immune system and so does losing your spleen. copper was on antibiotics for one thing or another for at least 50% of the time after he had his splenectomy. It sure never got him down though. I hope your girl gets better fast.


----------



## Karen519

*LucysMum*

LucysMum

Sure sounds like a urinary tract infection or bladder infection.

Prayers are with Lucy and you!!


----------



## lucysmum

*todays update*

Me and Lucy are just back from the vet.

It looks like she has a bladder infection and she has been given a course of antibiotics.

The vet told me we had two choices... either stop the chemo until her infection cleared up... or continue the chemo with the antibiotices.

I really didnt know what to do.. but I asked the vet what he would do if it were his dog... He said that Lucys bladder infection is fairly mild, and Lucy is strong and her white blood count is good, so he would have no worries about doing both at the same time. My daughter also agreed with his decision...so... my daughter was right last time about the op.. so I agreed with their decision.

This time she wasnt sick with the antihistamine injection.. but the vet had problems getting a vein!!

She went back in after half an hour for her chemo.... she didnt want to go in... she remembers the routine. But the funny thing this time was... she really likes her vet.. but this time Lucy would NOT look at her. She would purposely look away from her. Even when I tried to turn Lucys face.. she would NOT look.

Anyway, we are home now... Lucy has had somehting to eat.. and ANOTHER treat and is snoring now.

I hope she doesnt have any problems with the session either.

Please keep sending your prayers for my Lucy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'll keep Lucy in my thoughts and prayers today that she won't have any ill effects from her chemotherapy session. I know what you mean about the dogs not wanting to go in for the treatments.Towards the end Barkley really let me know he did not want to go into the treatment room. I kept a brave face on until I left the clinic, then I cried. He always came out happy and didn't have any issues so I assumed/hoped it was just some separation anxiety issue with him. 

As far as taking the antibiotics and doing the chemotherapy together, she should be fine. I recall Barkley doing both at the same time for one session at least. The IV chemotherapy is given on a time schedule so your vet probably wanted to stick to that if at all possible to keep the cancer cells at bay. That's my best guess at least. 

This was treatment 3 right? Has your vet talked to you about oral chemotherapy after the 5th treatment? If not you might want to ask. I think the proper terminology is metronomic therapy. We were all set to go, but then Barkley didn't make it to that point. Also, between the 4th and 5th IV session we had an echocardiogram done to check on his heart function since the drugs damage the heart. 

I hope you have a beautiful weekend with her!


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

Just checking in on Lucy and you!


----------



## lucysmum

Lucy has been taking the antibiotics for her bladder infection for 4 days now. The need to go out and pee all the time has gone. But I noticed today that her vulva is red and swollen. I am wondering if it is a side effect of all the medicines together, or if she managed to lick it too much when I wasnt watching her.

Also her head has been really itchy and I noticed today when we got back from her walk at the park, that her 'smart lump' is all swollen!! I have washed her head and put some medicine on. There are no open sores and it does not feel soft to the touch.

I didnt give her her antibiotics today just in case it is the mixture that is not agreeing with her.

But she seems to have handled the 3rd round of chemo even better than the rest of the times.

I wish I didnt worry so much at every little thing.. but...... well ...you all know how it is.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Lucysmum, I'm very concerned after reading your post----Please don't interrupt her antibiotics without checking with your vet first. Doing so can cause the bad bacteria to increase and you can possibly lose the benefit of the previous 4 days. With antibiotics it is extremely important to dose them exactly on time and continue them until they are finished.

I'm glad Lucy's 3rd chemo treatment went so well!


----------



## lucysmum

Dallas Gold.... thank you for your advice about the antibiotics. I am going to phone the vet tomorrow and see what she says.

Lucy is sleeping fine here and isnt in any distress.

I will take her out for her toilet before I go to bed and check her ladies areas, wash and put more medicine on.

Thank you again for caring so much about us.

Karen..... thank you for letting me know about Dallas Golds' post. It is very very kind of you.


----------



## joysgirls

Checking in on you and Lucy.... hope you both got some sleep. What did the vet say about the meds?? Give her a kiss for me and a big hug too. XOXO


----------



## Karen519

*Lucysmom*

Lucysmom

Glad to hear that Lucy is doing better!!


----------



## BayBeams

Glad to hear that Lucy is feeling better. I second the advice that it is best not to interrupt the antibiotic dosing without specific instructions from your vet to do so.
Lucy continues to be such a fighter and you are such a good mom to her.
Take care!


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Tracy

Checking in on you and Lucy. Are you calling the vet today?


----------



## lucysmum

Thanks for checking in on us.

I didnt phone the vet today as the swelling seems to be down a little. I took everyones advice and gave her her meds last night..also again this morning. I will just continue to watch her and if it flares up again I will phone the vet.

She is in no discomfort and is quite happy... so as you know Lucy is happy... Tracy is happy!! LOL


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Tracy:

Glad to hear that both you and Lucy are HAPPY!!!


----------



## lucysmum

Lucy had a great day this morning. She got up and was dancing around waiting for her breakfast.

I took her for her morning business and she trotted off down the street with me hanging on the end of the lead.

When we got home.. she ran upstairs to tell her sister (my daughter) to get up .. and was barking and barking to get her up.

When it was time for me to go to work, my daughter and Lucy walked some of the way down the road.

I havent seen Lucy so bouncy for ages, and it made me sooo happy to see it. I actually went off to work with a light heart, and a smile... something I havent done for a long time.

But then at work.. I had a horrible thought... what if this is this is the last energy before the end. I have heard of human cancer patients that have been so well ... and the next day......

I try to stop worrying but I cant.. my nature is to worry. I am trying to stay positive. I am trying to smile.

But I thank all you golden people, because if it wasnt for you I t hink I would be even more crazy than I am now. 

Please continue to keep Lucy in your thoughts and your prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Tracy

I am so happy that Lucy was bouncy!!

I know it is almost impossible to do, but please tell yourself to stay in the day, in the moment, and enjoy all of Lucy's good times!!

Actually we all need to live and enjoy each day, as if it was our last. 

Praying for you two all the time!!


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

TRACY

Praying you and Lucy are having another good day!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm so glad Lucy had such a good day. I hope and pray she has many more.

I do not know how to "not worry". I always did. I think you worry more when you have an animal that you have to pay such close attention to their every need and possible symptom.

Try to enjoy the good times you are having even through the worry is the only advice I have. Big hugs to you all.


----------



## Debles

Lucy is always in my prayers. I know how hard it is not to worry. I was always worried about Selka even when trying to live in the moment and appreciate/treasure every minute I had with him.


----------



## BayBeams

It is so hard to keep from worrying about our pups even when they are healthy but when they have an illness it is doubly magnified!
All I can suggest is to enjoy each moment especially those that bring your heart such joy. Maybe picture in your mind that special moment when the worry starts to creep in so you have a warm, lovely thought instead of the worry.
I am so glad you and your dog had such a joyful day!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I wish I had some sage advice on how to banish the worry from your mind, but I never completely mastered it myself with Barkley. Many times I forcefully banished the worries from my brain and told myself I'd worry about them later on--sometimes it worked, sometimes not. 

The only thing I can say is Lucy isn't worrying about tomorrow or what is next--she is busy living in the moment, joyfully, verbally and she wants to share her happiness with your daughter and you. What a beautiful example for all of us! 

I'm so happy Lucy had such a wonderful day. She exudes such personality and love!


----------



## Ryoma

my girlfriend¡s cockapoo was diagnosed with the same kind of cancer.
it spreads really fast, and just providing palliative care should be enough for your loved one. no reason to subject him and your family to the hardships of chemo.

My girlfriend dog, had a good 2 month, had energy and appetite, then one day he passed in his sleep.

just make sure to give him the same kind of love and caring you given him all this years.
and if you think spending several thousand dollars for just 1 or 2 month is worth it go for it, just remember the side effects of chemo, are really terrible, and you'll be only buying a little time.

be strong


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

Tracy: Checking in on your and Lucy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ryoma said:


> my girlfriend¡s cockapoo was diagnosed with the same kind of cancer.
> it spreads really fast, and .just providing palliative care should be enough for your loved one no reason to subject him and your family to the hardships of chemo.
> 
> My girlfriend dog, had a good 2 month, had energy and appetite, then one day he passed in his sleep.
> 
> just make sure to give him the same kind of love and caring you given him all this years.
> and if you think spending several thousand dollars for just 1 or 2 month is worth it go for it, just remember the side effects of chemo, are really terrible, and you'll be only buying a little time.
> 
> be strong


I'm assuming you did not completely read the posts in this thread--Lucy has gone through 3 chemo sessions already and she is doing well overall. Most oncology veterinarians will tell clients that chemo side effects are much less drastic for dogs and they do not generally suffer like humans do. Doxorubicin, the drug most often used for hemangiosarcoma, is generally tolerated very well by dogs.


----------



## Debles

In response to Ryoma's post: everyone has to make that serious decision for their dog themselves and everyone here loves their golden and gives the decision much research and concern for their dog.
Lucy's Mom has already made that decision for Lucy as your girlfriend did for her dog. We don't judge other's choices here and we also shouldn't say things without knowing whether they are correct or not.
If you had read the entire thread you would have seen Lucy is doing well on chemo.


----------



## Ryoma

Debles said:


> In response to Ryoma's post: everyone has to make that serious decision for their dog themselves and everyone here loves their golden and gives the decision much research and concern for their dog.
> Lucy's Mom has already made that decision for Lucy as your girlfriend did for her dog. We don't judge other's choices here and we also shouldn't say things without knowing whether they are correct or not.
> If you had read the entire thread you would have seen Lucy is doing well on chemo.




I'm glad to here she is better, enjoy all the time you've got left with her, may it be a long one...

I've got issues with chemo. complicated issues, but this is not a good place to be discussing them.

sorry if my post bothered you.

know that i've lost 2 dogs to cancer an 8 YO boxer, and a 13 YO cocker spaniel. so i know how you must feel.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

I lost 3 of my first 4 Goldens to Cancer. Chemo (nor surgery) was never really an option for Rusty or Comet. The cancer had progressed too far to be treatable in their cases.

Nikita had a Mast Cell Tumor removed from her upper gum. The doc said if she makes it 6 months, she should be ok. At 6 months and 3 days, a huge egg shaped tumor appeared on her tummy. It was removed. A few days later, she broke out with dozens of Mast Cell tumors all over her body. There was nothing we could do for her at that point. She was the youngest I lost at age 8.

Chemo was never really an option for me, so it would be hard for me to comment on that part.

I'm really glad to see Lucy is doing so well


----------



## Debles

Ryoma said:


> I'm glad to here she is better, enjoy all the time you've got left with her, may it be a long one...
> 
> I've got issues with chemo. complicated issues, but this is not a good place to be discussing them.
> 
> sorry if my post bothered you.
> 
> know that i've lost 2 dogs to cancer an 8 YO boxer, and a 13 YO cocker spaniel. so i know how you must feel.


I too have lost two beloved goldens to cancer and chemo wasn't an option. I wish it had been.


----------



## lucysmum

Thank you all for checking in on Lucy.

She is doing well and is sleeping by my feet.

Of course everyday is a rollercoaster... some up and some down. .. but I know she is happy and not in any pain. We go to the park everyday and she has a great time rolling about in the grass. She loves her walks in the morning and the evening. She dances and wags her tail. She smiles at me when I come home from work.. and just seeing that face makes me smile too.

Ryoma.. I know that it is everyones personal decision whether to opt for chemo or not. I listened to the good people on here who gave me good advice, I researched loads of sites on the internet, I practically grilled my vet about the side effects and all kinds of things. And most of all I looked at Lucy.. can she handle this.?.. will she be in any discomfort? As far as the 'hardships'... yes it is difficult.. mentally and financially... but Lucy is my baby, who I love more than I can express... so I decided... the 'hardships' that *I* am facing are worth it if I can spend some more quality time with my girl.

Nuttinbut Goldens.... thank you. I am so sorry that your babies, Rusty Comet and young Nikita had to be victims of this cruel cruel disease. I send hugs to you.

Thanks again to everyone for your support , prayers and hugs.

Please keep checking in on us.

Tracy and Lucy


----------



## Duke's Momma

I'm so glad Lucy is doing well on chemo. Many times it's us who has the hard time, isn't it? You can tell how much you love her in your posts. I'm just sorry that you're on this journey at all.

Bless you for what you're doing for her and bless her heart for fighting so hard for you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

It's so good to know Lucy is still so happy and living her life with gusto! What a beautiful example for all of us! She is enjoying every moment she can! I just love hearing how well she is doing!

When is her 4th treatment scheduled? After this one has your vet mentioned performing an echocardiogram to check her heart before proceeding with the last one? 

I hope you have a wonderful day together.


----------



## lucysmum

Dukes Momma... thank you... Unfortunately it is really hard on us 

Dallas Gold... No, the vet didnt mention anything about that. I will be sure to ask at the next session ... which is the 27th of November.

Thank you again all for thinking of us.

Tracy and Lucy


----------



## coppers-mom

lucysmum said:


> Of course everyday is a rollercoaster... some up and some down. .. but I know she is happy and not in any pain. We go to the park everyday and she has a great time rolling about in the grass. She loves her walks in the morning and the evening. She dances and wags her tail. She smiles at me when I come home from work.. and just seeing that face makes me smile too.


I'm so glad to hear lovely Lucy is doing and feeling well. Her face is enough to make the crabbiest person smile for sure.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy & Lucy*

Tracy & Lucy

Know that you are loved here and prayers going up everyday!!


----------



## BayBeams

Thinking of you and Lucy and wishing for many more wonderful moments together.
Lucy is such a fighter and your love for her shines through all your posts.
Take care....


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

How is our Lucy today and how is Mom?


----------



## lucysmum

Lucy and I are just back from a loooooong walk. I was getting a bit worried as everytime I wanted to take a shortcut to get home, she just put her head down and her front legs apart... and wouldnt move.

All the time I was thinking....Are we going to get home alright!! But we are home safe and sound 

Its just as well we went then when the sun was shining as I think it is going to rain later.

Thank you always for checking in on me and my girl.

Tracy and Lucy


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy and Lucy*

Tracy and Lucy

SO HAPPY you two had a nice LONG WALK!


----------



## coppers-mom

It sure sounds like Lucy is telling she is in charge and she feels good.

That's truly wonderful.


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Tracy and Lucy

Checking in on you two girls!!


----------



## lucysmum

I eventually got the photos back from the photographer.

I had to scan them in so they are not as clear as I would have liked.

The photographer gave me the two of Lucy as a present wasnt that nice of him.?!


----------



## Duke's Momma

She is absolutely beautiful. I saw her front legs and cried. It brings back so many memories of my boy Duke. She looks completely healthy except for the tell tale shavings.

Give her a big wet sloppy kiss for me, okay? Great pictures.


----------



## coppers-mom

Your pictures are absolutely lovely. What a pretty sweet faced girl you have and the humans are quite nice too.

Thanks for the day brightener. I'll keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Tracy

What absolutely GORGEOUS PHOTOS of Lucy and your family!
You all look so BEAUTIFUL!!!
Lucy sure looks like a HAPPY GIRL!!!


----------



## lucysmum

Thank you all for your lovely comments on our photos.

And also for keeping us in your prayers.

For the past 3 days Lucy has not gobbled up her breakfast as she usually does. She eats it, but it takes her a while to have the first mouthful.

I have ordered some different food for her today and hopefully the change will tempt her. She has had those foods before, so I know they dont give her a sore tummy or anything else.

She is going to the toilet the same as usual, and still plays with her toys.

When I take her out for her morning toilet she always seems a little disorientated at first but then trots along happily.

I think there may be a number of causes... 1. It is getting colder here and the cold is affecting her. 2.. Old age... 3. of course her health problem.

But she is still wagging her tail so that makes me wag my tail too.:bowl:


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Tracy

It sounds to me like Lucy is doing well considering her age and what she is going through. I am happy that you are happy!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm keeping Lucy in my thoughts and prayers. I hope today she was back to eating, oriented properly and demanding walks!


----------



## lucysmum

Lucy is at the vet now. She had her heart checked and the vet is worried about it. She is now having an echo done. Should I continue with the cancer treatments?


----------



## GoldensGirl

lucysmum said:


> Lucy is at the vet now. She had her heart checked and the vet is worried about it. She is now having an echo done. Should I continue with the cancer treatments?


Trust your heart on this one. It's a very hard call to make, but nobody loves her more than you do and she trusts you to let go at the right time. I'm so sorry you and your Lucy have to go through this difficult time. It never seems to get easier, no matter how many times we do it. Guess that's because we love them so much.

Lucy


----------



## lucysmum

Just got the result of the echo and the vet said there was no problem. So she is going for her fourth chemo in a few minutes. Pray for ne and my girl please


----------



## goldencontriever3

Keeping you and Lucy in our thoughts and prayers. I hope the chemo goes well. Please give Lucy a hug from us.


----------



## lucysmum

Lucy and I are just back from the vet. They always give her an ECG before her session and this time the vet said that he was worried about her heart as the spikes are not very big this time. He said he would like to do an echo of her heart to see if there was any problems with the cancer spreading.

He came back with the results and showed me all the pics and he said that everything was ok, and that it would be alright to ge ahead with the chemo.

I asked why her heart rate was not so good and he said it could be a number of reasons.. one of them being that they might have pinched something with a clip when they were attaching her to the machine... or it could be some other sickness.

I didnt know but they also did a check of her liver at the same time... I only found out about it when I checked the bill.

Anyway I have calmed down now and am recharging the batteries on my phone after frantically writing on here and searching the net for any ideas.

Lucy has had her lunch... lots of treats... a play with her new toy... and is now sleeping soundly.

And.. I.. am going to see if I can count how many extra grey hairs I have after the last 4 hours.

Please keep us in your thoughts and prayer.

Love Lucy and her Mum


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh my, I hope you are getting some well-deserved sleep right now after such a frightening morning. I'm also glad Lucy's echocardiogram is okay. That's a good indication. 

I probably mentioned before that our protocol for Barkley's hemangiosarcoma chemotherapy treatments was to have an echocardiogram done between the 4th and 5th sessions to check on any damage to the heart. The doxorubicin damages muscle tissue as it kills the cancer cells and they like to make sure the heart muscle is strong enough to handle the final treatment. I believe for a dog of a golden retriever's size the maximum number of doxorubicin infusions is five. The fact she passed her echo is good news and I'm so happy for you both on that front. I'm sorry for the EKG scare though. 

I'm glad Lucy is doing well after this last chemo session. Is this her 4th or her 5th? If it's her 5th she's done! Did your vet mention the possibility of oral chemotherapy beginning in a couple of weeks? 

Please give Lucy a big hug from her fans here in the States!


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so sorry that I have no advice or knowledge to offer. your vet sounds really good and will hopefully help you out.

I'll keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl

What a time you're having. And how lucky your gal is to have you on her side.

Holding you and your Lucy in my thoughts and prayers,

Lucy


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Tracy

You know that Lucy and you are in my prayers always!!!

What info are you looking for?


----------



## BayBeams

I am so sorry you had a scare. It is so hard when are pups aren't 100%. Worry can be so tiring. My thoughts are with you and your dear Lucy...
Beau sends his love too as he and Lucy fight the fight together.


----------



## lucysmum

Karen.. thank you... I was in a panic and looking for stuff on the internet at the vets office.. but I have kind of calmed down now.

Bay Breams... Our pups are gonna beat this together!!!

We all had an exhausting day yesterday.. I really thought that Lucy wasnt going to be able to have her next session.

Today Lucy is not her usual lively self, and that is worrying. For the last 4 days she has been a little hesitant in eating her food... but she eats it in the end after coaxing from me. I think perhaps the meds are spoiling the taste of her food, so I have ordered some different dry food for her. She has had it before with no sore tummies or anything else.

If I mix some canned food with her usual .. she gobbles up the lot.. so I know she still wants to eat.

It was a lovely day today and we all went to the park and sat on the top of the hill, which is Lucy's favourite place in the world.

Her stools were a little loose this afternoon, but perhaps I have been spoiling her too much with the treats just recently.

She is sound asleep on the floor next to me now.

Please keep us in your thoughts and your prayers.

Lucy and her Mum.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers. I hope you have a good day together.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Holding you and your Lucy in my thoughts and prayers.

Lucy


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

I am sure Lucy will love her food with some canned food in it.
I know Smooch and Tonka do!
We have been giving Smooch one of her pills with Pedigree Chicken and Rice canned food-she gobbles it.


----------



## lucysmum

Lucy is not doing so well!!! She had her chemo session on Saturday and seemed to have no adverse effects to it.

But since yesterday she is really lethargic. This morning she got up and came down stairs. I took her out for her morning pee and then got her breakfast ready... she just lay down and wasnt interested in it. I softened her food and put some wet food in. I fed her by hand and she ate nearly all of it.

I then took her out for her business and she did her business fine. Came home and she just lay down again.

She is upstairs sleeping now with my daughter as I have to go to work soon.

I am scared!! i think this is the beginning of the end.!! But she is not panting or in any pain. Her tummy is a little distended, but she has not been doing the same amount of poo as usual, but still doing it with no straining or anything.

I dont want to go to work, I want to stay here with her... but I CANT!!

Perhaps its just the effects of the chemo and she is just tired.... I am praying that she bounces back again.

Please keep us in your thoughts and your prayers.


----------



## Debles

Wrote on your other thread but want you to know I continue to pray for Lucy. Hang in there. I know how hard it is.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Oh nooooo, Lucy and you are in my prayers. Is there any possibility you can take her to the vet to have a look at her distended belly?


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Tracy

I am so sorry I just saw this.
So Sorry I didn't check in this morning!
Praying hard for Lucy.


----------



## coppers-mom

I so wish you could stay home since I know how hard it is to leave.
You are all in my thoughts and prayers.
Come on Lucy girl - beat this for all of us!!!!


----------



## Melh2os

I haven't read through the whole thread but we just dealt with the same dx...did the vet tell you to check her gums frequently to assess for them turning white? that's how we knew the tumor had ruptured for Murphy...same thing, suddenly disinterested in food, moving, no energy, etc.


----------



## BayBeams

You and Lucy are in my thoughts. Keep fighting the fight, Lucy!


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy posted this*

*Tracy posted this on Facebook:*Login | Facebook

I am home now.. and when I got home Lucy was up and dancing around waiting for her lunch!! I'll tell you... it is such a rollercoaster!!


----------



## BeauShel

I am glad that Lucy is better. Keeping her in my prayers.


----------



## lucysmum

Thank you Karen for keeping everyone updated... its really appreciated.

I know! I know! When I got home from work yesterday I was really expecting Lucy to be lying on the floor just sleeping! But.... when she saw me .. she got up and was wagging her tail, and telling me it was lunch time!

This morning she is awake and alert and has eaten her breakfast ( I know now it was the Z/d she doesnt like) she has been out to do her toilet.

Her eyes are back to normal again.

Lucy also had a lump on her nose and after her last chemo session I noticed it had gotten smaller.... now... it is practically gone!!

I am soooooooooooo happy that Lucy is back.

But I know... everyday is a rollercoaster... and I wish I would get stuck at the top.

I also know it is all the love and the prayers from all you lovely people on GRF... please keep them coming.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

I am so happy that Lucy is back to her self and prayers will continue!


----------



## Our3dogs

Happy to hear Lucy is feeling better. How many more chemo sessions does she have? I have lost count but I am guessing she is almost through? I remember being very happy when Lacey had her last chemo session.


----------



## lucysmum

Again, thank you to all for your prayers and your advice and your kind words.

Lucy was sick again yesterday. My daughter phoned me at work to tell me so I rushed home. Although she was sick she seemed to be happy and glad to see me.

This morning she woke me up with the dry swallowing again. I gave her a cerenia pill yesterday on the advice of my vet. And I think it is that that makes her dry swallow. She did it after her first chemo when she got the cerenia with her chemo treatment. I told the vet not to give it to her again and she never had any problems until I gave it to her again yesterday.

Is there any other kind of anti sickness drug that is good?

I have to go to work again today.. in fact I have to go to work everyday.!! I suppose I should be happy that I have a job as there are many out there who dont. But at times like this I just want to stay home and cuddle Lucy.

Lucy is upstairs now sleeping with my daughter. I know that I can trust her.. and thankfully she is not as panicky as me.:no:

Thanks again to all you wonderful golden people.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy's Mom*

Lucy's Mom

I can really understand how you would rather stay home with Lucy, but SO GLAD your daughter is with her.

I would not doubt that the Cerenia causes some of the dry swallowing.
The vet just gave Smooch a shot of that last Friday, to stop her from vomiting.

*I found this post by Bailey10 entitled Dry Swallowing After Chemo Session dated Sept. 25, 2010*:
09-25-2010, 07:20 PM 
Bailey10 
New Member Join Date: Sep 2010
Location: canada
Posts: 5 

Hi there,
Sorry to hear that Lucy is not feeling well. I am new to this site and just wanted to post on this subject. My dog Bailey, (almost 11 yrs old) just started chemo last week and I remember that the vet said that the doxorubicin would be the worst out of all the treatments. They told me that was the treatment that they send all the anti-nausea, anti-diarrheal meds home for. Hopefully her next treatments will be more tolerable for her. Our first one was vincristine and we did quite well. Not sure what the next one is, but sounds just as benign. Keep showering her with love. I find the more positive and upbeat I am, the better my girl feels! 
Please keep us posted on Lucy's treatments as you go along, and I'll keep you posted on Bailey's. Sounds like our girls have entered into chemo at the exact same time.
Sending prayers your way.
Lisa and Bailey


----------



## coppers-mom

I hope Lucy is heading on the upslope again and you stay at the top for a long, long time.:crossfing


----------



## lucysmum

I didnt go to work today... infact it was a job interview.. but I phoned them and they said they will let me know.

This morning Lucy's breathing was not good and it looked like she wanted to be sick.. but because of the Cerenia she hasnt been sick.

I am not long back from a short walk with her and she did her business and is now sleeping.

After her walk she was back to her happy waggy tail self again.. and I said to my daughter that I could have gone for that interview!! But hey... Lucy is the most important thing on my mind just now. And I would much rather be here worrying, than on a hour long one way train journey worrying.

Karen .. thanks for the info. it is always appreciated.


----------



## coppers-mom

The only medicine Copper ever took for nausea was very bad on the liver. I'll look it up if you want me to, but it might not be good for Lucy.
I'm editing to add they only gave it to him because of a misdiagnosis and they thought he had liver cancer so the meds didn't matter. It was his spleen and we had 1 year and 8 months after its removal. I hope you and Lucy have even longer.

I'm glad hse was back to her happy waggy self after her walk and sooooo understand her being the main thing on your mind.

Big hugs to you all. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Still holding you and your Lucy in my thoughts and prayers.

Lucy


----------



## BayBeams

Sending healing thoughts to you and Lucy. It is so tough when they are not well.
Baylee, Baxter, Beau and I continue to keep you in our thoughts... <<hugs>>


----------



## gold4me

I have been down this rollercoaster road of hemangiosarcoma. It has been 5 years and I thought I could read this and be ok but I am not. I haven't posted much, I just can't find the words, but I do pray for you and Lucy. My Petey, my precious Petey, was lost to us because of this evil disease. Please do check her gums often.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Sending prayers for you and Lucy...


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Tracy

Praying that Lucy is having a better day. I know how much we worry when our kids are sick!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm praying for you both, hoping Lucy feels much better tomorrow.


----------



## C's Mom

Sending kisses to Lucy and healing thoughts.


----------



## lucysmum

Thank you for all your good wishes and prayers.

Lucy not doing good today!!! This morning she just lay in bed, so I took her breakfast and water up to her... with some coaxing she ate it all. I thought she was just tired as she never slept the day before with all the dry swallowing. SHe hasnt dry swallowed today... I am POSITIVE it was the cerenia.

As I was getting ready to go to work , by daughter shouted me to go up. She said Lucy had problems getting up and when she did she fell over!! I tried coaxing her to stand again and she did and was wagging her tail. I wanted her to come down the stairs, but she was scared to come down.. it seems her depth vision is not as good as it was. So I half carried her down the stairs step by step.

Needless to say, I didnt go into work again today. I phoned my boss and said I couldnt come in and she said are you ill?? I told her no, Lucy is not so good. So she said ''! Lucy?!.. '' So I suppose I am not too popular there either.

I got my orientation put off till tomorrow, thats the one I missed yesterday, but I dont think I will make that either. Thank goodness I dont have work til Wednesday.

Anyway Lucy has been pretty lethargic today.. but has pooped and peed.

Ellie (my daughter) and I took her to the park and she just plodded round for a while (Lucy not Ellie) So after about 30 minutes we went home. She ate her dinner and is now fast asleep.

I think Lucys back legs are starting to go. But everytime I think... this is it... she bounces back again.

But I got some good news today.. I got the apartment I was looking at... so it looks like I will be moving sometime early next year. The apartment looks right over a beautiful park and it has a big balcony..... So Please pray that Lucy, her sister , her brother and her mummy will all be able to move together.

Lucys mum


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm sorry to read that Lucy is still not feeling so well today and she's having mobility issues.  It's heartening she is happy though. I'm keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

Tracy

So sorry to hear this about Lucy. You know we will all be praying.
Glad you got a new apartment.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm sorry Lucy is not doing well today and will keep her in my thoughts and prayers for immediate improvement.:smooch:

Copper's mobility improved with SAM-e. Both is internal specialist and his ortho vet recommended. You jsut give them 1/2 the dose a person would have. You probably can't add or change anything right now, but ask your vet if it would be okay after her final chemo treatment. The only thing I know you cn't give it with is Tramadol - a pain medication.

I'm glad you got a new apartment and hope the boss isn't too upset. Maybe tell her next time that you are sick since many people don't understand our bonds with our dogs. It wouldn't be a complete lie since you do feel bad when Lucy does.


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> I'm sorry Lucy is not doing well today and will keep her in my thoughts and prayers for immediate improvement.:smooch:
> 
> Copper's mobility improved with SAM-e. Both is internal specialist and his ortho vet recommended. You jsut give them 1/2 the dose a person would have. You probably can't add or change anything right now, but ask your vet if it would be okay after her final chemo treatment. The only thing I know you cn't give it with is Tramadol - a pain medication.
> 
> I'm glad you got a new apartment and hope the boss isn't too upset. Maybe tell her next time that you are sick since many people don't understand our bonds with our dogs. It wouldn't be a complete lie since you do feel bad when Lucy does.


Sam-E was one of the many supplements our vet made us stop when Barkley started his chemotherapy. I'd definitely run it by the vet first before starting it. I cannot remember what the problem was specifically, but he had a reason he didn't want us to supplement with it.


----------



## BayBeams

I hope Lucy perks up and feels better. It is so hard to see our pups not well.
Keeping you in our thoughts.


----------



## lucysmum

Just an udate on my girl.

First thank you again to all your prayers and advice.

Coppers mum... thanks for the info.. I will ask the vet the next time we go.

I got up this morning to start getting ready for the orientation I was supposed to go to the other day, but couldnt.

Lucy stayed in bed... she didnt even try to get up. So I asked Ellie to lie down in bed with her while I got ready. After I showered and put on my war paint, Lucy was still in bed. But when I spoke to her she wagged her 'little' tail (this is the one she wags when she is scared about something). So I coaxed her to get up slowly before attempting to go down the stairs. 

She made it down stairs practically all by herself, albeit I was infront of her ready to catch her if she slipped.

She went out for a pee, then had her breakfast, she ate nearly it all. then Ellie and I took her for a walk so she could do her business.

........... I couldnt beleive it.... she trotted down the road like her old self!!

We came back and Lucy and my daughter went back to bed, and I went off to the depths of Tokyo.

When the orientation was finished I dashed home ( I didnt stop off in any shops, which is really unusual for me)

When I got home.... there was Lucy waiting for me with her waggy tail and smile!! I'll tell you... it brought tears to my eyes. Yesterday I thought this is the start of the end... and today.... back to her usual self.

We even took her for a walk up by our new apartment to be and told her she would be able to sit out on the balcony and watch all the other dogs walking round 'her' park.

Needless to say.... I too am wagging my tail today!!!!

Please keep the prayers coming.. so that Lucy and I can continue to wag our tails.


----------



## joysgirls

SO glad Lucy is peppy today and you too! Having gone through this with Phoebe , even though we did not do the chemo because it was already in her liver by that time. I know everyday was different, some good, some not so. I think as with people, they just need to recharge by conserving their energy some days and then they feel better. The bad days are hard and worrisome but Hopefully there are more goods one to cherish!! I kept a written journal too and took lots of pictures. Hugs coming all the way over there for you all. XOXO


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Tracy

So glad that Lucy was doing better!!!
It is a cruel rollercoaster ride, which so many have been through, but just hang on.
Praying always!!


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm so glad Lucy is feeling better today. Maybe she was just afraid of the stairs?

I will continue to keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

Just checking in on you and sweet Lucy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad Lucy bounced back and you both had a great day! I hope you have many more great days! :crossfing

How many more chemo sessions does Lucy need to undergo?


----------



## lucysmum

Lucy had another good day yesterday.

We are just back from the park... it took us about 25 minutes to get there, it used to take us about 10. But once we got there.. the sun was beautiful, the park was empty and we sat out in the sun for about 30 minutes. We sat and talked about all kinds of things. We both had a nice happy quiet time together.

Lucy has just one more chemo session to go, on the 18th December.

Thanks again to all your prayers and happy caring comments.

Lucy and her Mum

Just a couple of recent photos of Lucy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

aaah, sweet girl! I'm glad Lucy had another good day and got to the park. We'll continue to keep her in our prayers and hope she has many more great days. 

Between the 4th and 5th chemo sessions our Barkley also slowed down a lot, but like Lucy he enjoyed his walks so much and they were so good for both of our souls. 

She looks really beautiful in the photos!


----------



## coppers-mom

I love the pics of Lucy and am glad she had a good day.
"_We both had a nice happy quiet time together_." - Sometimes that is the best time. I've always loved "communing" with my animals.

You will all be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## C's Mom

I'm so glad that you and Lucy have had a good couple of days. She looks very pretty and if you didn't tell me I would never know that she had cancer. I'm keeping everything crossed that Lucy becomes well and doesn't need anymore chemo.


----------



## BayBeams

I love the photos. Sending positive thoughts that the chemo has done its magic for your dear Lucy...


----------



## Our3dogs

So glad to hear Lucy is feeling better. I know how I felt when my Lacey finished her final chemo treatment. Hard to believe it was 2 years ago this month we discovered the mass and the subsequent chemo sessions start in late December 2008. We will continue to think good thoughts for you and Lucy.


----------



## coppers-mom

Thinking of you today and hoping it is a good day for you all.


----------



## Dallas Gold

How is Lucy today? I hope you have a good day together.


----------



## lucysmum

I am scared to say anything out loud incase I put a jinx on things. But let's just say that my tail has been wagging the past few days. Lucy will have her next chemotherapy on the 18th、but I am worried coz the last one really knocked her back! So I was wondering how the rest of your pups did between the 4and the 5th session?

I would really appreciate the feedback. 

Always thank you to all of you who are always thinking and praying for my girl

Sorry for any mistakes but me and Lucy are sitting out inthe sun at the park so I am doing this from my phone. 

Lucy and her Mum:wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey::wave:


----------



## BayBeams

Keeping you and Lucy in my thoughts and all toes and fingers and paws are crossed at my house that Lucy does well with the last chemo...


----------



## Dallas Gold

I hope your tail keeps wagging! :crossfing:crossfing

Every dog will react differently as the chemotherapy progresses, so what one dog experiences may not be what you see with Lucy. 

With Barkley, he never reacted in the least to the chemotherapy at all. He even wanted his walk on the day of the session, which we didn't do of course. He was alert, active and hungry after each session. 

We did notice he was slower after each session, starting after the 3rd session. He was slower on uphill portions of the walk but he was persistent and enjoyed them just the same. We knew that the drugs affected the heart muscles so we just went at his pace. His echocardiogram indicated some weakening at the mitral valve but it was good and strong enough for the final session. 

Between his 4th and final sessions we started to see a side effect of nosebleeding. His vets examined him as best they could (they did not have a full scope and no one wanted to sedate him to get a full scope), but the consensus was he either had weakened nasal capillaries that were breaking due to high pollens (he had severe pollen allergies) or he had an independent nasal carcinoma (or a spread of the hemangiosarcoma to the nose, which was highly unlikely because it does not typically spread there). We controlled it and he was cleared for his final round of chemo. Barkley's experience was unique, given his propensity for allergies and the fact the pollen season was pretty bad last spring. 

My best advice--enjoy these days with Lucy! Take lots of photos too and share with us! Take your cues from Lucy! 

I hope you both have a glorious day today!


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad your tails are wagging. Just wonderful.:


----------



## Debles

Even though I don't post much I am praying for you and dear Lucy and sending good thoughts! So glad she is doing well!


----------



## Our3dogs

Other than 1 weekend of runny poops somewhere after the 3rd treatment, Lacey did pretty well. Towards the final session, she definitely got tired quicker, hair was really thin, and we had to be sure to put a blanket on her when she was sleeping. Every dog is different - as with people. Once the final treatment is over you should start to see improvements pretty quickly. We'll continue to think good thoughts for you.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

I am so very glad that Lucy and you have wagging tails!!

I will keep praying!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

How is Miss Lucy today?


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

Checking in on you and Lucy today.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm just checking in too.:wavey:


----------



## lucysmum

Thank you for checking in on us.

Lucy had a good week since last Friday and I thought things were good.

Last night she was sick and again this morning. 

I gave her some oatmeal done in milk this morning after a while and she ate that all up, then she had her breakfast (less than normal). 

We are just back from having a walk and she seems to be fine.. she has eaten lunch.

I knew I was tempting fate by posting that she was doing well. But today she is better and I expect her to sleep for a couple of hours after her walk and her sit in the sunshine for 40 minutes or so.

Please continue to keep Lucy in your thoughts and prayers.. it is truly truly appreciated.


----------



## BeauShel

Keeping Lucy in my prayers. Hopig she keeps being able to make her walks and memories in the parks. I know those special times and having those good talks with you do you both good. I remember having those with my Beau in the back yard laying together in the sun.


----------



## BayBeams

Continuing to keep you and Lucy in my thoughts. Beau told me to say a special grand HELLO to Lucy for him! He thinks she is very cute!


----------



## Karen519

*So glad*

So glad that Lucy and you went for a walk and she is doing better.
You know that I will always pray for Lucy and you!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Prayers and good thoughts continue for Lucy.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

Tracy

Checking in on our sweet Lucy!!


----------



## lucysmum

Just a quick update on Lucy.

Lucy seems to be fine, although a little lethargic. But she goes out for her business and wants to go for her walks.

She is eating and drinking, but has to be coaxed into eating her food, but once she gets the first mouthful she eats almost all.

She was sick a couple of times last week, but I think I narrowed it down to the dried fish I was giving her as snacks.. it seems that when I gave her them... after a few hours ... she was sick. So it looks like the stray cats in the area will be getting an early Christmas present.

Thanks for checking in on us, please keep your prayers coming.. they are definately what keep ME going.

Lucy and Tracy


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Tracy and Lucy:

Prayers continue and will always check in!
Sounds like the FISH did not agree with Lucy!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm glad you narrowed the cause of the nausea and I'm glad Lucy is walking and eating her food. 

Prayers are continuing for sweet Lucy!


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad the nausea was from something simple. I'll bet the cats are happy too.

I am keeping you guys in ny thoughts and prayers.

Give Lucy a kiss for me.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## BayBeams

Keeping you and Lucy in our thoughts. Beau sends his love!


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Checking in on Lucy and you.


----------



## GoldensGirl

lucysmum said:


> JThanks for checking in on us, please keep your prayers coming.. they are definately what keep ME going.
> 
> Lucy and Tracy


Firmly holding you and your Lucy in my prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

TRACY

Praying for you and Lucy!


----------



## lucysmum

Thank you all for checking in on us.

Lucy had another good day today, although it seems like she doesnt like mornings. She takes a while to get up and then she is not very hungry, but I am adding different things to her food to get her to eat it, and she usually eats most of it.

We went for a walk today and when she came back... she wolfed down all her food... yeah!!

Still worrying about what to do this Saturday  To do or not to do !!??

Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers.

Tracy and Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold

Keeping Lucy and you in my prayers!


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm glad Lucy is doing well. I don't have any advice for Saturday. I hope your vet can give you some guidance.

You and Lucy are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## C's Mom

Sending healing thoughts Lucy's way. She is a very lucky girl to have a mommy who cares for her so well.


----------



## 2golddogs

It is good to hear that Lucy has good days and I pray she has many more. Good luck on Saturday.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

Glad to hear Lucy had a good day. Glad she ate her food.
I would play Saturday by ear-can you cancel last minute if need be?


----------



## bioteach

*Difficult decision*

Our dog Sagebrush died of hemagiosarcoma so I know how sad and heart wrenching the situation is. Unfortunately for Sagebrush he began having seizures and we were treating him for that - never getting to the real cause of his ill health. If we had known, I would have gone for the chemo. From what I understand, chemotherapy is a lot easier on dogs than it is on people.

I know that you will do what you can - it's not easy.


----------



## BayBeams

Keeping you and Lucy in my thoughts. One of the most difficult things for me is stopping the worry and just enjoying. You will know what to do for Saturday... follow your instinct and get some advice from your vet.
As always wishing you many more special moments with Lucy.
Andrea and the Golden gang


----------



## lucysmum

It was time for Lucys 4th and final chemo session today.

But as you all know I was kind of worried about it.... so when we got there, before Lucy went through all the blood tests and other checks that she usually gets done. I told the vet about my worries and I felt that she hadnt bounced back as well from the last time as she usually does.

Although the vet looked at her and said she seems strong enough... I told her that she had been sick a number of times and that although she was eating, she wasnt eating as normal.

I know that some of you said that the side effects between the 3rd and 4th session were more pronounced than before. But I felt that this was more than that.

She said that they could postpone the session for another week to see how she is.

I decided that I know Lucy better than anyone and as she was not her usual self I felt that adding the extra strain that the chemo medicine puts on her body, I didnt want to do it today.

So we went to the sweetie shop instead, and she had a ball, sniffing at this treat and that treat.. I bought her every treat she showed an interest in, and also a beautiful new coat with snowflakes on and a new collar and lead, and a ball that she was really excited about.

I probably sound like a stupid doting parent... but... well... I know you people understand.

Please keep Lucy in your prayers.

ps I had pics to upload .. but I seem to be having problems getting them uploaded. Will try again later.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Tracy, you know your Lucy the very best and I'm glad you are going with your heart on making the chemotherapy timing decisions. Lucy deserves spoiling by the way and I bet she enjoyed her day so much too! 

I'll keep checking here to see how Lucy is doing over the next week or so. You both are always in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Tracy

You are absolutley right, you know Lucy best.
So glad that you girls had fun shopping and Lucy got all the goodies and presents-Mom deserves some, too.

I will be home later today if you need help uploading the pics, you can email to me: [email protected]

Praying for you and Lucy!!


----------



## BayBeams

I love that you are "doting" on Lucy. I think you made the right decision. You know your lovely Lucy better than anyone else. Keeping you both in our thoughts.
Beau sends his love....


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

Tracy:

Checking in on Lucy and you-you are both in my prayers.


----------



## LDGrillo

Hello, 
although I have had no experience with chemo on dogs, I do know that I would not do it. My dog had lymphoma, had her tumor removed, and within one week she was dramatically worse. If your dog is suffering with a disease like cancer, why put her through more _discomfort_ (and I saw discomfort because that's exactly what it's going to be, it's not going to be a happy time). For me, I wanted my dog to be the most comfortable she could be without having substitutions like medication or chemicals pumped into her body. If she can't be healthy all on her own, then why try to make it better? We ended up putting her down, and I am at ease with my decision because right now she is no longer in pain... 

This was just one person's story, my story. But you should do whatever you feel _comfortable _doing...

Best wishes


----------



## Dallas Gold

LDGrillo said:


> Hello,
> although I have had no experience with chemo on dogs, I do know that I would not do it. My dog had lymphoma, had her tumor removed, and within one week she was dramatically worse. If your dog is suffering with a disease like cancer, why put her through more _discomfort_ (and I saw discomfort because that's exactly what it's going to be, it's not going to be a happy time). For me, I wanted my dog to be the most comfortable she could be without having substitutions like medication or chemicals pumped into her body. If she can't be healthy all on her own, then why try to make it better? We ended up putting her down, and I am at ease with my decision because right now she is no longer in pain...
> 
> This was just one person's story, my story. But you should do whatever you feel _comfortable _doing...
> 
> Best wishes


To LD Grillo: Please read this entire thread before posting. Lucy's Mom made the chemotherapy decision months ago and is nearing her final two sessions with her girl. Your comments are not helpful to her at this point. You say you have no experience with chemotherapy with dogs. Then what is your source of information that it causes all dogs discomfort?


----------



## lucysmum

Thank you Dallas Gold. 

Saturday was supposed to be Lucys last chemo, but because there were some things I wasnt happy about I decided not to go ahead. They have told me to phone on Friday to see how Lucy is.

Lucy had problems getting up again this morning, but after a while she managed to get up and come down stairs and eat her breakfast.

She has been out a couple of times today and done her toilet.

She ate her lunch and her dinner. She loves the vegetables I am boiling up and adding to her food.

She has been really tired today.. perhaps today is just a bad day.

She is not in any pain or discomfort thankfully.

Please keep us in your prayers.

Lucy and her Mum.


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

Tracy

Know that you and Lucy are always in my prayers.
Praying for a wonderful day for both of you!


----------



## Dallas Gold

lucysmum said:


> Thank you Dallas Gold.
> 
> Saturday was supposed to be Lucys last chemo, but because there were some things I wasnt happy about I decided not to go ahead. They have told me to phone on Friday to see how Lucy is.
> 
> Lucy had problems getting up again this morning, but after a while she managed to get up and come down stairs and eat her breakfast.
> 
> She has been out a couple of times today and done her toilet.
> 
> She ate her lunch and her dinner. She loves the vegetables I am boiling up and adding to her food.
> 
> She has been really tired today.. perhaps today is just a bad day.
> 
> She is not in any pain or discomfort thankfully.
> 
> Please keep us in your prayers.
> 
> Lucy and her Mum.


I'm glad Lucy is enjoying her veggies. Both Barkley and Toby enjoyed that too. I'm slow cooking a sweet potato for Toby this a.m. 

Lucy is in my prayers. Hopefully she is just having an off day and will perk right back up very soon. Is Santa coming her way on Saturday? If so, you might want to postpone any chemotherapy until after that, just in case she has some issues afterwards. 

Take care and have a good day!


----------



## coppers-mom

You do know your girl best and the vet agreed it was okay to put this treatment off for a while, so be at peace with your decision.:smooch: Sometimes we just have a feeling because we are so connected. I know I have taken my boy in before any clinical signs showed up and I just had to tell the vet I knew he was "off".

I'm glad you took Lucy to the sweetshop and spoiled her. I'll bet it was balm to the soul for both of you. You sound like a loving Mom - not a stupid, doting parent. How wonderful you are to your girl. In fact, give her a little extra spoiling for me please.

You and she are in my heart, thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Debles

Lucy is in my prayers. Glad she is eating and not in any pain.


----------



## 2golddogs

Keeping you and Lucy in my prayers.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

LDGrillo said:


> Hello,
> although I have had no experience with chemo on dogs, I do know that I would not do it. My dog had lymphoma, had her tumor removed, and within one week she was dramatically worse. If your dog is suffering with a disease like cancer, why put her through more _discomfort_ (and I saw discomfort because that's exactly what it's going to be, it's not going to be a happy time). For me, I wanted my dog to be the most comfortable she could be without having substitutions like medication or chemicals pumped into her body. If she can't be healthy all on her own, then why try to make it better? We ended up putting her down, and I am at ease with my decision because right now she is no longer in pain...
> 
> This was just one person's story, my story. But you should do whatever you feel _comfortable _doing...
> 
> Best wishes


The decision to pursue chemo or not is a very personal one, based on an individual case and the feelings of the pet parent and vet. It is a known fact that, on the whole, dogs tolerate chemo much better than humans. So to presume that what was right for you in your particular situation with your particular dog is right for someone else is ludicrous. In fact, a parent could have different treatment protocols for different dogs, as each case is a unique situation. Above all, GRF is a place that members find support and friendship.


----------



## coppers-mom

LDGrillo said:


> Hello,
> If she can't be healthy all on her own, then why try to make it better?


I think the OP was posting from their pain and trying to be helpful, even though it didn't come across that way. Of course, I like to think the best of everyone..... However, Tracey I surely don't want you to feel doubt or indecisions from this. You and your vet are right there and know her best.

I must say, if poor Mr. Copper had been expected to be healthy all on his own his life would have been much shorter IMO and the quality would not have been there either.:doh:


----------



## C's Mom

Sending Lucy kisses.


----------



## BayBeams

Tracy, you and Lucy continue to be in my thoughts... I hope Lucy is just having an off day. We all have those once in a while. You are such a good mom to Lucy! Please don't second guess yourself. Trust your instincts.
Beau sends his hugs and tail wags to both of you but especially to lovely Lucy.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

Tucker and Tonka send big hugs and kisses to Lucy and Tracy!


----------



## lucysmum

Lucy and I slept downstairs last night. I didnt want her to go upstairs and then not be able to get down again in the morning. I think her depth vision is not so good, I have seen her a bit unsteady on kerbs sometimes. I think the stairs scare her.

So I lay on the floor with her all night. She got up a few times to change positon.

This morning she seems a bit happier, wagging her tail and we went for a short walk for her to do her business. In fact it was the nicest cleanest poop I have seen for a while ( sorry I hope you are not all eating when you read this).

Perhaps yesterday was just a bad day.... I am certainly praying that it was.

Again, thanks to all for keeping us in your thoughts.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am glad to even hear about good poops.:doh:
I hope and pray our girl continues to have good days.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Tracy*

TRACY

I think you might be right that Lucy is losing her depth perception.
Smooch go so that she didn't want to go out past dark, we have three steps going off our patio.

I slept downstairs with her the last two weeks, as it seemed she was breathing heavy going up the stairs to our second floor.

Glad to hear that Lucy had a GOOD POOP!! Hope you both have a VERY FINE day, today.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Tracy - you know you can talk about poops all you want here! We ALL understand.

Enjoy Lucy and sleeping with her - what I wouldn't give . . . . . 

This puppy, sweet Coley, is certainly not ready to cuddle yet. Maybe in a year or so!

And, don't you dare second guess your decision to do the chemo. In regards to the poster questioning your decision for chemo - I've never heard of anyone taking out a tumor as a matter of treatment for lymphoma. Perhaps they took it out for biopsy? Anyway - you & Lucy are certainly in my thoughts this Christmas season, girl.

Give sweet Lucy bunches of wet kisses on her nose for me, Cole & Angel Duke.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Duke's Momma said:


> Tracy - you know you can talk about poops all you want here! We ALL understand.
> 
> Enjoy Lucy and sleeping with her - what I wouldn't give . . . . .
> 
> This puppy, sweet Coley, is certainly not ready to cuddle yet. Maybe in a year or so!
> 
> And, don't you dare second guess your decision to do the chemo. In regards to the poster questioning your decision for chemo - I've never heard of anyone taking out a tumor as a matter of treatment for lymphoma. Perhaps they took it out for biopsy? Anyway - you & Lucy are certainly in my thoughts this Christmas season, girl.
> 
> Give sweet Lucy bunches of wet kisses on her nose for me, Cole & Angel Duke.


 
Isn't it great we have a place where we can mention our concerns about our dog's poops and no one thinks a thing negative about it? 

Lucy's Mom, sending you warm wishes for a happy Christmas together.


----------



## coppers-mom

Not only do we not think negative, it makes us happy.:
Sometimes we request pictures.:doh:
There is something seriously wrong with some of us.

You are all in my thoughts and prayers.:smooch:


----------



## lucysmum

Things are not looking good. I dont want to think that this may be the start of the end.. but... things are not looking good.

I have been sleeping on the floor beside Lucy for the past two nights.

Lucy sleeps all the time... when she gets up.. she goes out for a pee and then back in.. today so far she hasnt done anything else but a pee.

She wanted to go out, so I took her out but she got a few steps and then turned around and came home.

She ate her breakfast this morning and drank water.

Last night, she suddenly got up and stood with her head down and all four paws spread apart.. and then came and lay down in my lap.... I didnt think she was going to last the night. 

I have just phoned the vet and they told me to bring her in.. but I am not going to go just yet.

She is not in any pain, but I said I will drive up and get a pain patch just incase.

Her heart is still willing and she is alert. Just her body is letting her down.

I am going to wait a bit longer as I know that she is not good in the mornings recently and then try for a poop again.

I have told my daughter that I think it is time to let her go.. but my daughter is telling me No.

I know it is my decision and I will do the best for Lucy.. but it is so hard.

I know that she is not going to get any better and I have been living on borrowed time... but it is so hard.

please pray for Lucy and pray for me that I can make the right decision at the right time.

Tracy


----------



## coppers-mom

Tracy - I typed and erased and typed and erased.

You in my heart and prayers during this hard time.


----------



## BayBeams

Tracy and Lucy, you are in my thoughts. I am sending you lots of positive energy!! I was thinking maybe Lucy just has an infection or some simple problem that an antibiotic with help solve. Maybe a quick visit to the vet can help.
Hoping and hoping and hoping for many more good days for you and Lucy!
Sending our love,
Andrea, Baylee, Baxter and Beau <<HUGS>>


----------



## 2golddogs

You and Lucy are in my prayers.


----------



## lucysmum

Thank you all for your prayers, you wonderful people are definately what is keeping me going.


Bay Breams... I dont think it is an infection... when she goes out her gait is really unsteady.

WHen I ask her if she wants to go toilet.. I think she does it just to please me... she is trying so hard.


----------



## Debles

Tracy, I am so very sorry Lucy is doing worse. Selka acted like that exactly the last few days. He would go outside alittle ways, then stop and go back in. 
Please know you and dear Lucy are in my thoughts and prayers. I know how very painful it is.


----------



## C's Mom

Thinking of you and Lucy. Sending you both strength for the road ahead.


----------



## Karen519

*Lucy*

Tracy

Just checking in on you and Lucy. Prayers continue!


----------



## LDGrillo

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> The decision to pursue chemo or not is a very personal one, based on an individual case and the feelings of the pet parent and vet. It is a known fact that, on the whole, dogs tolerate chemo much better than humans. So to presume that what was right for you in your particular situation with your particular dog is right for someone else is ludicrous. In fact, a parent could have different treatment protocols for different dogs, as each case is a unique situation. Above all, GRF is a place that members find support and friendship.



I was in no way trying to impose my decision for my dog's situation onto someone else. I was giving/sharing my opinion of what I did. I was also new to the message boards that day and did not realize she had already started the treatment. It was hard for me to navigate between the pages so I did not see the transitions of the conversations. I was not trying to be rude at all. I hope that Lucy is doing well with the remaining treatments.


----------



## LDGrillo

coppers-mom said:


> I think the OP was posting from their pain and trying to be helpful, even though it didn't come across that way. Of course, I like to think the best of everyone..... However, Tracey I surely don't want you to feel doubt or indecisions from this. You and your vet are right there and know her best.
> 
> I must say, if poor Mr. Copper had been expected to be healthy all on his own his life would have been much shorter IMO and the quality would not have been there either.:doh:


Hi Copper's mom,

Yes, I'm sorry that my message came across that way. I was just sharing my philosophy of my decision with others, not realizing the owner had already started treatment for her Golden. I was new to the board and I have since learned to navigate the pages and am able to view the conversations better. 

-Laura


----------



## coppers-mom

Laura - we're just a little protective at times. Especially when a member is going through a difficult time like Lucy and Tracey are.
Welcome to the forum.

Tracey - I hope Lucy and you had a restful night. Huge prayers for more good time together.:smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Laura*

Laura

I am sure you meant no harm at all and everyone on this board would handle this situation with their dog in another way.
We are all a big, happy, family and care and support one another, and hope you will continue to come back and join us!!


----------

